# Tradita in gravidanza. virtuale? boh.. io non riesco a venirne fuori!



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti. 
28 anni io, 39 lui. Sposati da giugno 2012. Nel settembre 2011, eravamo fidanzati, io ho avuto un aborto spontaneo, e questo mi ha portato ad aver paura ad avere rapporti, cercavo sempre di evitare di avere rapporti con il mio, ai tempi,fidanzato. Sposati decidiamo di provare ad avere un figlio, ma con calma, quando arriva, arriva! ma io continuo ad evitare, un po x la paura un po per la stanchezza ecc.. Abbiamo pochi rapporti.. Ma io riesco a rimanere incinta. Da li inizia il nostro declino, o meglio il suo. Io soffro di nausee fortissime,che mi portano ad odiare l'odore di casa mia, ogni volta che sono a casa sto male, in più soffrivo di pressione bassissima, quindi diventa difficile fare tutto,dal portare fuori i nostri 2 cani a fare le grandi pulizie ecc. Lui si trova improvvisamente un grosso peso. E io vista la precedente esperienza dell'aborto decido, ma senza parlarne con lui di non voler avere rapporti. In realtà qualche rapporto comunque l'abbiamo avuto. Ma molto sporadico. Vedevo la sua stanchezza, lo stress, ma era sempre presente,a tutte le visite; ogni volta che avevo bisogno c'era. Non gli ho mai detto grazie. Lo elogiavo con chiunque. Per me questo era il mio ringraziamento. Ma ovviamente lui non si sentiva appagato, capito. Non parlavamo più. Io troppo concentrata sulle mie paure, non gli davo le attenzioni di cui necessitava. Io lavoravo, ma dato che non avevo contratto, ho Ho lavorato fino alla fine del 7 mese poi l'ultimo mese ho lavorato come impiegata nello studio di mio marito, appena aperto con altri 2 soci. Alle loro dipendenze hanno diversi agenti, tra cui una donna che ha una figlia giovane (che avuto un figlio a 14 anni, che vive ancora con i genitori pur essendo fidanzata con il papá del bambino) Questa porta sempre con se la figlia. Alla fine la figlia inizia a mandare messaggi a mio marito, inizialmente chiedendo come stessi io, mio marito sa che quella ragazza non mi va a genio così non mi dice nulla, ma ha bisogno di parlare con qualcuno percio la sente di nascosto da me, solo via sms. Lei inizia a dirgli che si vede grassa ecc.. e cosi gli manda foto dove gli dice "vedi che ho il sedere grosso ecc" foto mezza nuda. da lì comincia la loro storia virtuale. fanno sesso virtuale tutte le sere per circa 10 giorni (e mio marito dorme tutte quelle notti sul divano) poi lei un giorno gli chiede di andarla a prendere finito di fare un tatuaggio (era in orari di lavoro di mio marito) lui va, lei gli chiede di passare dall'ufficio di lui per stare un po insieme lui va. Lì mio marito inizia a dirle che quello che facevano era sbagliato ecc. (in realtà lui glielo diceva gia anche in quei giorni via sms, ma lei si arrabbiava sempre molto) lei non ascolta e cerca per due volte di slacciargli i pantaloni. Lui non ci sta, ma ci sono comunque due baci. In seguito lui vorrebbe troncare ma ha paura perche lei vuole raccontare tutto alla madre e a me. cosi quando lei li dice "ti devo vedere per forza ti devo parlare, è importante", lui prende paura e si vedono un altra volta ma in un luogo affollato, lui la porta in un supermercato, tanto doveva prendere due cose per casa, cosi non succede nulla, Lei poi continua con queste "minacce" e lui continua a darle appunamenti quando sa bene che lei non può, e cos' lei è convinta (detto da lei) che non hanno consumato perche lei non "era mai disponibile". In realtà mia sorella, che nel frattempo mi ha sostituita nell'ufficio di mio marito, mi conferma che ogni volta che mio marito sa che viene lei in ufficio lui letteralmente scappa. poi lei parte per le ferie e io patorisco. Poi lei torna e ricomincia a rompere con sms. Mio marito cerca in tutti i modi di allontarla, per un periodo finge anche di avere il cell in riparazione per non sentirla. sembra esserci riuscito ma io che gia avevo il sospetto trovo dei messaggi. scoperti alle 3 di notte con in braccio una bimba di sole tre settimane, ero in piena crisi post parto, stavo malissimo e questo è stato il mio colpo di grazia. Cosi ho fatto un grave errore, ho sentito lei, ho continuato a indagare sul cell di mio marito, e poco alla volta ho scoperto tutto. sono stata malissimo ma ho deciso di perdonare mio marito. Ma è troppo difficile, sto male, pretendo sempre tanto, tantissimo e non mi basta mai, Lui mi ha detto che non riusciva a chiudere anche perchè troppo curioso di questa, per lui nuova, esperienza, Lui ora è completamente trasparente, premuroso, mi ascolta, parliamo, ho capito i miei errori. Ma continuo a stare male, Vivo da vittima, non riesco a venirne fuori. Ho giornate ok, e poi di nuovo il buio, ci penso sempre, Lui non è un traditore seriale, ha 11 anni in piu di me, ha avuto 2 storie importanti, anche una convivenza in passato, e l'unica volta che ha tradito, aveva 20 anni. insomma, non è un vizio. si sapevo dei porno ecc... ma non mi ha mai dato fatidio. ora ho coninuamente paura di non bastargli, che dato che sono diventata mamma non sono piu oggetto dei suoi desideri ecc.. come posso venirne fuori? aiutatemi vi prego!


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

*aggiungo inoltre*

che lei ha fatto la stessa cosa con i tre soci. Mio marito ci è cascato, un altro socio (però divorziato) c'è cascato, il terzo non le ha dato corda e lei ha smesso. Anche la mamma, sposata, con quattro figlie, ci ha provato con gli altri due soci.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Non capisco perché questa viene portata in ufficio se chi lavora lì è la madre e non lei.
Una che ha avuto una madre di 14 anni qualche carenza affettiva l'avrà avuta. Non vedo motivo di prendersela con lei.
Tuo marito è un uomo ingenuo, come risulta dalla tua descrizione, o un poveretto che sfrutta una ragazza con problemi senza volerla davvero.
Nel rapporto con te lui non è stato capace di affrontare il problema e nemmeno tu.
Potreste cominciare ora.


----------



## erab (19 Marzo 2014)

Io non sono quasi mai dalla parte dei traditori.
Ma qua mancava solo che gli dicessi "perché non ti fai un amante?"
E' importante che tu capisca che quello che è successo è solo un sintomo 
di un problema molto più grande fra di voi.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché questa viene portata in ufficio se chi lavora lì è la madre e non lei.
> Una che ha avuto una madre di 14 anni qualche carenza affettiva l'avrà avuta. Non vedo motivo di prendersela con lei.
> Tuo marito è un uomo ingenuo, come risulta dalla tua descrizione, o un poveretto che sfrutta una ragazza con problemi senza volerla davvero.
> Nel rapporto con te lui non è stato capace di affrontare il problema e nemmeno tu.
> Potreste cominciare ora.


Scusa brunetta, forse ho fatto un pò di casino io. per farla semplice chiamerò Manuela la mamma e Sara la figlia.
Manuela lavora per mio marito. Sara ha avuto un figlio a 14 anni. Capito? :smile:


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Io non sono quasi mai dalla parte dei traditori.
> Ma qua mancava solo che gli dicessi "perché non ti fai un amante?"
> E' importante che tu capisca che quello che è successo è solo un sintomo
> di un problema molto più grande fra di voi.



si ho capito il mio grave errore. Stavo molto male per quello che era successo dentro di me. Il mio errore è non averne parlato. Ma nemmeno lui l'ha fatto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Scusa brunetta, forse ho fatto un pò di casino io. per farla semplice chiamerò Manuela la mamma e Sara la figlia.
> Manuela lavora per mio marito. Sara ha avuto un figlio a 14 anni. Capito? :smile:



Ma questa tizia quanti anni ha? Sara, ovvero la stalker?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

*18 anni*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questa tizia quanti anni ha? Sara, ovvero la stalker?


 18


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2014)

Comunque sia, il mio consiglio é di cercare un aiuto esterno. Sei depressa e hai bisogno di aiuto. Sopratutto se hai una bimba neonata. Devi recuperare serenità. Tuo marito in fondo non ha fatto niente di troppo grave, é brutto quello che è successo, lo so bene, anch'io sono stata tradita incinta ed è una cosa terribile... Ma cerca di rasserenarti e di recuperare lucidità. Questa tizia é una bunnyboiler. Dille di smetterla o la denunci per stalking.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque sia, il mio consiglio é di cercare un aiuto esterno. Sei depressa e hai bisogno di aiuto. Sopratutto se hai una bimba neonata. Devi recuperare serenità. Tuo marito in fondo non ha fatto niente di troppo grave, é brutto quello che è successo, lo so bene, anch'io sono stata tradita incinta ed è una cosa terribile... Ma cerca di rasserenarti e di recuperare lucidità. Questa tizia é una bunnyboiler. Dille di smetterla o la denunci per stalking.



Lei ha già smesso... Lui è stato molto duro con lei. perchè lei continuava a cercare lui e a scrivere a me tutta la loro "storia".
Anche tu tradita in gravidanza? posso chiederti come è finita? 

Pensi sia meglio che io vada da uno psicologo? alle volte ci ho pensato effettivamente!


----------



## erab (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> si ho capito il mio grave errore. Stavo molto male per quello che era successo dentro di me. Il mio errore è non averne parlato. Ma nemmeno lui l'ha fatto.


Non è una questione di errori.
Lasciate perdere lei e tutto quello che è successo.
C'era, molto prima che arrivasse questa tizia, una abisso fra di voi.
Lei si è solo infilata in uno spazio preesistente.


----------



## Frithurik (19 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque sia, il mio consiglio é di cercare un aiuto esterno. Sei depressa e hai bisogno di aiuto. Sopratutto se hai una bimba neonata. Devi recuperare serenità. Tuo marito in fondo non ha fatto niente di troppo grave, é brutto quello che è successo, lo so bene, anch'io sono stata tradita incinta ed è una cosa terribile... Ma cerca di rasserenarti e di recuperare lucidità. Questa tizia é una bunnyboiler. _Dille di smetterla o la ._


_denunci per stalking_

Sono d'accordo con te.
Ma la madre sa niente?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> denunci per stalking[/I]
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Ma la madre sa niente?




no non sa nulla. Mio marito ha 39 anni.....


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> no non sa nulla. Mio marito ha 39 anni.....


e dove sta il problema, la tipa è maggiorenne.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e dove sta il problema, la tipa è maggiorenne.



Ma la madre è peggio della figlia... no non mi interessa che lei sappia! il mio problema è un altro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2014)

Si, vai da uno psicoterapeuta. Sei depressa e in un momento così delicato, un momento che dovrebbe darti tanta gioia. Cerca di riprenderti a prescindere da quello che deciderai di fare con lui. La maternità é una delle gioie più grandi (per me é LA più grande) della vita e devi uscire da questo stato mentale per godertela al massimo altrimenti poi lo rimpiangerai. Goditi la tua bimba. La tua bimba É vita! Goditela! Viviti tutti i momenti di gioia che lei ti darà. É una gioia unica, non lo si può paragonare a nient'altro. Devi stare bene per te e per lei.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Ma la madre è peggio della figlia... no non mi interessa che lei sappia! il mio problema è un altro!


fatti aiutare da un medico


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Scusa brunetta, forse ho fatto un pò di casino io. per farla semplice chiamerò Manuela la mamma e Sara la figlia.
> Manuela lavora per mio marito. Sara ha avuto un figlio a 14 anni. Capito? :smile:


non avevo capito nulla.
Sara HA qualche problema.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non avevo capito nulla.
> Sara HA qualche problema.


si vabbè..però non è che Melody risolve i suoi dicendole che Sara ha qualche problema.  :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

*melody*

voi avete figli?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> si vabbè..però non è che Melody risolve i suoi dicendole che Sara ha qualche problema.  :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ho già preso un rosso per il primo post.
Mi contengo perché non credo che farebbe bene a Melody leggere quel che penso del marito.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> voi avete figli?


si mi ha tradita in gravidanza!


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già preso un rosso per il primo post.
> Mi contengo perché non credo che farebbe bene a Melody leggere quel che penso del marito.


No dimmi pure Brunetta. Per favore!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> si mi ha tradita in gravidanza!


e i collgehi di tuo marito, anzi quello che ci e' cascato, ne ha di figli?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e i collgehi di tuo marito, anzi quello che ci e' cascato, ne ha di figli?



Si è divorziato con una figlia.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Si è divorziato con una figlia.


non so dire, nel senso che non riesco a tirare le somme su tuo marito.
Io capisco il dolore, capisco la pugnalata alle spalle. capisco o meglio immagino come tu possa sentirti adesso. ma, dal momento in cui avete o tu hai deciso di andare avanti per amore o per quel che vuoi, sarebbe giusto prenersi ognuno la sua parte di responsabilita. 
piu che un tradimento io lo vedo come un gioco pericoloso in cui tuo marito si e' ficcato. ha provato ad uscirne ma alcune "amanti" possono essere davvero pessime. ricattatrici e tutto.

posso pero capire bene ( non satro' qui a spiegare come e perche), il motivo per cui lei ha scelto tuo marito, o l altro collega.
sono state solo prede.
lei un po mignotta. tuo marito un po allocco.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> No dimmi pure Brunetta. Per favore!


Un uomo di quarant'anni che fa il pirla con una ragazza di 18 che è chiaramente con problemi (e non credo proprio che se quella ha fatto giochetti con tutti quelli dell'ufficio non si sia sparsa la voce) è molto immaturo. Si possono trovare ragioni al suo disagio, dallo scarso sesso alla paura per le responsabilità di diventare padre, ma un uomo fatto e finito dovrebbe essere meglio di così.
Io ho sposato di peggio ma non l'ho saputo se non dopo molti anni. Avrei voluto saperlo prima per agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché questa viene portata in ufficio se chi lavora lì è la madre e non lei.
> Una che ha avuto una madre di 14 anni qualche carenza affettiva l'avrà avuta. Non vedo motivo di prendersela con lei.
> Tuo marito è un uomo ingenuo, come risulta dalla tua descrizione, o un poveretto che sfrutta una ragazza con problemi senza volerla davvero.
> Nel rapporto con te lui non è stato capace di affrontare il problema e nemmeno tu.
> Potreste cominciare ora.


sono d'accordo con Brunetta.:up:
La signora melody era incinta e aveva interrotto i rapporti (sporadici peraltro)=
insoddisfazione del marito.
Lui,il marito, poteva resistere e aspettare un pochino.
ci sono donne che per 9 mesi non hanno rapporti, per varie motivazioni.
Nel caso, è possibile ricorrere per noi uomini alle CINQUE PICCOLE AMICHE. :mexican:

http://blog.bar.it/wp-content/mano.gif

il mio tono leggero vuole solo  sdrammatizzare la storia, che è grave.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con Brunetta.:up:
> La signora melody era incinta e aveva interrotto i rapporti (sporadici peraltro)=
> insoddisfazione del marito.
> Lui,il marito, poteva resistere e aspettare un pochino.
> ...


be be be....mica tanto. un conto e' non faccimao sesso per 9 mesi vedi impossibilita mobile della gravida donna. o dolori, o altro che dipende direattamente dalla gravidanza. 
ci si puo sempre divertire lo stesso. e i modi si trovano sempre.
un conto e' quest altro caso qui. tu sei un uomo. quanto puoi aspettare?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be be be....mica tanto. un conto e' non faccimao sesso per 9 mesi vedi impossibilita mobile della gravida donna. o dolori, o altro che dipende direattamente dalla gravidanza.
> ci si puo sempre divertire lo stesso. e i modi si trovano sempre.
> un conto e' quest altro caso qui. tu sei un uomo. quanto puoi aspettare?


Non si muore se non si fa sesso.
Lui l'ha sposata e l'ha messa incinta in queste condizioni relazionali.
I problemi si affrontano.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si muore se non si fa sesso.
> Lui l'ha sposata e l'ha messa incinta in queste condizioni relazionali.
> I problemi si affrontano.


no. certamente non si muore. certamente si deve parlare dei probelmi. ma lei per prima ha ammesso di non averlo fatto. di non averne parlato. allora scusa cosa doveva fare? lasciarla?
hai scritto bene, lha sposata , l ha messa incinta, l ha scelta. a me sembra piu un escamotage per uscire fuori da.......qualcosa


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

*ma poi oh*

tutta la prima parte non l ha letta nesuno?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

Lei ha trasferito i suoi problemi su di lui, lui ha trasferito i problemi su un'altra, pure lei con problemi.
Ma risolverli un po' una buona volta questi problemi non sarebbe meglio?
Il matrimonio non è un'associazione mutualistica, ma un unione di due persone che dovrebbe migliorare la vita di entrambi, non fungere da serbatoio dove condensare tutte le proprie ansie...
Una mancanza di intimità sessuale è indice di qualche problema.
E ne genera altri.
Ci si può sposare nel desiderio e nell'illusione del cambiamento, ma quando tutto si cronicizza, emergono altre problematiche.
L'adulterio è un sintomo di qualcosa che non va nella coppia.
A mio parere lui ama la moglie, ma avverte come un rifiuto da parte di lei questa scarsa intimità.
E quindi cerca di lenire questo dolore accettando assurde storie altrove.
Ma lui vuole la moglie. Non la ragazzina.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ha trasferito i suoi problemi su di lui, lui ha trasferito i problemi su un'altra, pure lei con problemi.
> Ma risolverli un po' una buona volta questi problemi non sarebbe meglio?
> Il matrimonio non è un'associazione mutualistica, ma un unione di due persone che dovrebbe migliorare la vita di entrambi, non fungere da serbatoio dove condensare tutte le proprie ansie...
> Una mancanza di intimità sessuale è indice di qualche problema.
> ...


il probelma per me nsce proprio perche e' una ragazzina.
mi chiedo: se questa persona avesse avuto 40 anni, melody sentirebbe ancora adesso di non essere abbastanza per lui?
non so


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 2 Nel settembre 2011, eravamo fidanzati, io ho avuto un aborto spontaneo, *e questo mi ha portato ad aver paura ad avere rapporti*, *cercavo sempre di evitare di avere rapporti con il mio, ai tempi,fidanzato*. Sposati decidiamo di provare ad avere un figlio, ma con calma, quando arriva, arriva! ma *io continuo ad evitare, un po x la paura un po per la stanchezza* ecc.. Abbiamo pochi rapporti.. Ma io riesco a rimanere incinta.* Da li inizia il nostro declino, o meglio il suo*. I*o soffro di nausee fortissime,che mi portano ad odiare l'odore di casa mia, ogni volta che sono a casa sto male*, in più soffrivo di pressione bassissima, quindi diventa difficile fare tutto,dal portare fuori i nostri 2 cani a fare le grandi pulizie ecc. *Lui si trova improvvisamente un grosso peso*. E *io* vista la precedente esperienza dell'aborto *decido,* ma s*enza parlarne con lui di non voler avere rapporti*. In realtà qualche rapporto comunque l'abbiamo avuto. Ma molto sporadico. Vedevo la sua stanchezza, lo stress, ma era sempre presente,a tutte le visite; ogni volta che avevo bisogno c'era. *Non gli ho mai detto grazie*. Lo elogiavo con chiunque. Per me questo era il mio ringraziamento. Ma ovviamente lui non si sentiva appagato, capito. *Non parlavamo più. Io troppo concentrata sulle mie paure*, non gli davo le attenzioni di cui necessitava. Io lavoravo, ma dato che non avevo contratto, ho (....) , *Vivo da vittima*, non riesco a venirne fuori. *Ho giornate ok, e poi di nuovo il buio, ci penso sempre*, . *ora ho coninuamente paura di non bastargli*, che dato che sono diventata mamma non sono piu oggetto dei suoi desideri ecc.. come posso venirne fuori? aiutatemi vi prego!


Concentrati sui neretti.
E' palese che hai dei problemi.
Il comportamento di lui va di conseguenza.
Tu lo hai escluso dalla tua vita, gli hai scaricato le tue ansie addosso e preteso di decidere tu per lui.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il probelma per me nsce proprio perche e' una ragazzina.
> mi chiedo: se questa persona avesse avuto 40 anni, melody sentirebbe ancora adesso di non essere abbastanza per lui?
> non so


E' la prima che ha trovato che gli desse un simulacro di storia senza però esserne coinvolto.
Lui non cerca un amante, ma vuole la moglie.
Senza problemi, si intende.
Ma la moglie ha capito questo?
O scarica tutte le sue ansie sempre sul marito ancora?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Concentrati sui neretti.
> E' palese che hai dei problemi.
> Il comportamento di lui va di conseguenza.


Quoto
La frustrazione del sentirsi continuamente rifiutato ha inciso nel cedere alla avance di una ragazza che io credo non avrebbe guardato se non vivesse una situazione pesante a casa.
Non voglio giustificare lui ma direi che in questo caso lei qualche responsabilità ce le ha


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' la prima che ha trovato che gli desse un simulacro di storia senza però esserne coinvolto.
> Lui non cerca un amante, ma vuole la moglie.
> Senza problemi, si intende.
> Ma la moglie ha capito questo?
> O scarica tutte le sue ansie sempre sul marito ancora?


Riquoto


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' la prima che ha trovato che gli desse un simulacro di storia senza però esserne coinvolto.
> Lui non cerca un amante, ma vuole la moglie.
> Senza problemi, si intende.
> Ma la moglie ha capito questo?
> O scarica tutte le sue ansie sempre sul marito ancora?


la parola tradimento ha la meglio su tutto, per questo io eviterei di usarla. non mi sembra un tradimento a me. non c'e' nemmeno stato nulla di fisico.
mi sembra che lui abbia cercato uno sfogo fisico (vedi sesso online) senza ricorrere alla banalissima masturbazione e forse il sapere di essere ancora attraente senza pero concretizzare il tutto (vedi lei che a momenti lo violneta)


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be be be....mica tanto. un conto e' non faccimao sesso per 9 mesi vedi impossibilita mobile della gravida donna. o dolori, *o altro che dipende direattamente dalla gravidanz*a. :up:
> ci si puo sempre divertire lo stesso. e i modi si trovano sempre.
> un conto e' quest altro caso qui. tu sei un uomo. quanto puoi aspettare?


Io ? O il marito di Melody ? :mexican:
a parte gli scherzi, dicono che il sesso in gravidanza sia veramente ottimo per la coppia
e molto rasserenante per la signora. 
Poi ci sono invece signore che si astengono in gravidanza e puerperio. 
ci ha spiegato che sentiva odori sgradevoli e che è stata molto male; ha pure
detto che il tradimento è avvenuto mentre era incinta.
Mi pare che tutto viene da sè. 
a volte le cause dei tradimenti sono molto terra-terra, noto comunque che si propende
per l'ennesima volta nel sottovalutare la figura della amante-donna,
l'amante di Juilia ieri era un porco schifoso,
l'amante della moglie di Melody invece ha tante motivazioni socio-psicofamiliari.
Boh.

PS certo che nessuno muore senza sesso, ovvio, però qualsiasi terapista di coppia, uno psicologo
relazionale o un analista ti dirà al 100% che la mancanza di una adeguata vita sessuale è insalubre per una coppia.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il probelma per me nsce proprio perche e' una ragazzina.
> mi chiedo: se questa persona avesse avuto 40 anni, melody sentirebbe ancora adesso di non essere abbastanza per lui?
> non so




Lui non ha scelto lei. Semplicemente lei è capitata nel momento sbagliato. Si sono cmq piu piccola di lui. Ma sia per l'età sia perchè non so come lei lo eccitava ecc...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Lui non ha scelto lei. Semplicemente lei è capitata nel momento sbagliato. Si sono cmq piu piccola di lui. Ma sia per l'età sia perchè non so come lei lo eccitava ecc...


ma lei non lo eccitava.
ascolta e' come se andassi al ristorante e non avessero altro che tofu.....ti piace il tofu? si, no? sti cazzi, e' quello che il convento passa....

io concordo che lui voglia te, ti ha sempre voluta e non mi sembra abbia concretizzato con quella.....se lo avesse eccitato credi che non avrebbe concluso?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ha trasferito i suoi problemi su di lui, lui ha trasferito i problemi su un'altra, pure lei con problemi.
> Ma risolverli un po' una buona volta questi problemi non sarebbe meglio?
> Il matrimonio non è un'associazione mutualistica, ma un unione di due persone che dovrebbe migliorare la vita di entrambi, non fungere da serbatoio dove condensare tutte le proprie ansie...
> Una mancanza di intimità sessuale è indice di qualche problema.
> ...




Non mi sono MAI tirata indietro: so che ho molte colpe io.
Ora guardando indietro mi sento stupida ad avere avuto quel blocco. Tre settimane dopo il parto ho ricominciato ad avere rapporti con il mio lui. E ora sono molto frequenti. Lei è capitata, poteva essere chiunque, non l'ha cercata lui! questo tu l'hai capito credo!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Non mi sono MAI tirata indietro: so che ho molte colpe io.
> Ora guardando indietro mi sento stupida ad avere avuto quel blocco. Tre settimane dopo il parto ho ricominciato ad avere rapporti con il mio lui. E ora sono molto frequenti. Lei è capitata, poteva essere chiunque, non l'ha cercata lui! questo tu l'hai capito credo!


e allora? 
stai dicendo da sola che e' recuperabilissima questa situazione


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lei non lo eccitava.
> ascolta e' come se andassi al ristorante e non avessero altro che tofu.....ti piace il tofu? si, no? sti cazzi, e' quello che il convento passa....
> 
> io concordo che lui voglia te, ti ha sempre voluta e non mi sembra abbia concretizzato con quella.....se lo avesse eccitato credi che non avrebbe concluso?



c'era cmq il problema di lei molto piu piccola di lui. Lui le ha detto "se non fossi sposato con una bimba in arrivo e se avessi almeno 15 anni in meno forse poteva succedere!"


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora?
> stai dicendo da sola che e' recuperabilissima questa situazione


Hai ragione! ma allora perchè mi prendono quei momenti bui come quello di stamattina????


Dico solo che io sbagliato a non parlare...ma lui? anche lui doveva parlare prima di buttarsi in altro. e se avesse capito il bello dello flirtare???


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lei non lo eccitava.
> ascolta e' come se andassi al ristorante e non avessero altro che tofu.....ti piace il tofu? si, no? sti cazzi, e' quello che il convento passa....
> 
> *io concordo che lui voglia te, ti ha sempre voluta e non mi sembra abbia concretizzato con quella.....se lo avesse eccitato credi che non avrebbe concluso*?


Infatti...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> c'era cmq il problema di lei molto piu piccola di lui. Lui le ha detto "se non fossi sposato con una bimba in arrivo e se avessi almeno 15 anni in meno forse poteva succedere!"


avoja. pure io sono abbastanza sicura che bruce willis mi direbbe le stesse cose a me, come io le direi a zack efron 

sara stata pure piu piccola, ma a 18 anni fai un po quel che vuoi, come lui del resto. non stiamo parlando di una sedicenne ma di una 18enne gia madre....
altra storia....

non cercare necessariamente motivi inesistenti per i quali lui non ha concluso con lei.....
cerca di farti bastare che sta con te ha scelto te, ma poi nemmeno, perche non c era scelta. sei tu e basta.

capisco il problema nausea in gravidanza. anche io ne ho sofferto tanto da lasciare il padre....(per qualche giorno, pensavo di nona marlo piu perche mi faceva vomitare il suo ododre)
e' brutto lo so....

ora cerca di rasserenarti. avete una famiglia....vi amate, fate sesso....va tutto bene


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Non mi sono MAI tirata indietro: so che ho molte colpe io.
> Ora guardando indietro mi sento stupida ad avere avuto quel blocco. Tre settimane dopo il parto ho ricominciato ad avere rapporti con il mio lui. E ora sono molto frequenti. *Lei è capitata*, poteva essere chiunque, non l'ha cercata lui! questo tu l'hai capito credo!


Ha trovato una porta aperta.
Anche mia moglie mi ha tradito con uno che è "capitato", come dice lei.
Succede molto più spesso di quello che tu creda.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Hai ragione! ma allora perchè mi prendono quei momenti bui come quello di stamattina????
> 
> 
> Dico solo che io sbagliato a non parlare...ma lui? anche lui doveva parlare prima di buttarsi in altro. e se avesse capito il bello dello flirtare???



hai capito i tutoi errori? bene. allora invece di dirle qui queste cose (che va benissimo per carita) dille anche a lui. digli i tuoi disagi e vedrai che sapra rassicurarti. tu pero devi fidarti di lui perche senno potrebbe dirti qualsiasi cosi e ate non cambierebbe nulla...
i momenti ci sono ma penso non siano legati solo al "tradimento". penso siano piu gli strascichi della depressione post partum.devi cmq vedere qualcuno


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> c'era cmq il problema di lei molto piu piccola di lui. Lui le ha detto "*se* non fossi sposato con una bimba in arrivo e *se* avessi almeno 15 anni in meno forse poteva succedere!"



Tanti se... certo che poteva succedere... ovvio che se ti capita una su un vassoio d'argento sei single e coetaneo, succeda. Ovvio. 
Non è però questa la situazione.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai capito i tutoi errori? bene. allora invece di dirle qui queste cose (che va benissimo per carita) dille anche a lui. digli i tuoi disagi e vedrai che sapra rassicurarti. tu pero devi fidarti di lui perche senno potrebbe dirti qualsiasi cosi e ate non cambierebbe nulla...
> i momenti ci sono ma penso non siano legati solo al "tradimento". penso siano piu gli strascichi della depressione post partum.devi cmq vedere qualcuno


:up:


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avoja. pure io sono abbastanza sicura che bruce willis mi direbbe le stesse cose a me, come io le direi a zack efron
> 
> sara stata pure piu piccola, ma a 18 anni fai un po quel che vuoi, come lui del resto. non stiamo parlando di una sedicenne ma di una 18enne gia madre....
> altra storia....



se fosse stata sedicenne già mamma sarebbe stato uguale. E' la legge che impone maggiorenne e minorenne.. per me due anni non fanno la differenza!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> se fosse stata sedicenne già mamma sarebbe stato uguale. E' la legge che impone maggiorenne e minorenne.. per due anni non fanno la differenza!


non credere....fa la differenza. soprattutto agli occhi di un uomo.
coem dice danny tanti se......tanti se non fanno mezza certezza che sia mezza.
e i fatti parlano chiaro. lui vuole te.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:



E' proprio per questo che ho chiesto il vostro aiuto. perche non credo di essere abbastanza lucida in questo momento della mia vita per poter valutare bene la situazione!


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Hai ragione! *ma allora perchè mi prendono quei momenti bui come quello di stamattina????
> *
> 
> Dico solo che io sbagliato a non parlare...ma lui? anche lui doveva parlare prima di buttarsi in altro. *e se avesse capito il bello dello flirtare??*?


Forse soffri di depressione, probabilmente legata ad ansia, patologia decisamente comune.
Approfondisci questa materia, consultando uno specialista.

Sul secondo neretto: anche qui dimostri ansia. Ha 39 anni! Non 14... il bello del flirtare lo capisci da ragazzo... e se ti piace lo fai tutta la vita...  Cioè... c'è poco da capire...


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non credere....fa la differenza. soprattutto agli occhi di un uomo.
> coem dice danny tanti se......tanti se non fanno mezza certezza che sia mezza.
> e i fatti parlano chiaro. lui vuole te.



quindi se ti dicessi che mancavano pochi giorni ad essere maggiorenne? cambia?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Forse soffri di depressione, probabilmente legata ad ansia, patologia decisamente comune.
> Approfondisci questa materia, consultando uno specialista.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: anche qui dimostri ansia. Ha 39 anni! Non 14... il bello del flirtare lo capisci da ragazzo... e se ti piace lo fai tutta la vita...  Cioè... c'è poco da capire...



Più chiedo, più mi rispondente, piu mi sento stupida! certo mi date le risposte che darei io ad un'amica... e su di me invece non riesco! grazie davvero!


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Più chiedo, più mi rispondente, piu mi sento stupida! certo mi date le risposte che darei io ad un'amica... e su di me invece non riesco! grazie davvero!


Stai confermando quello che già sai attraverso noi.
Sei tu ad aver fatto un anamnesi puntuale.
Io, per dire, ho solo sottolineato cose che tu avevi già detto.
Non sei affatto stupida! Anzi.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> quindi se ti dicessi che mancavano pochi giorni ad essere maggiorenne? cambia?


e' madre. ha un altro tipo di consapevolezza. non puoi certo paragonare una 18enne amdre ed una non madre.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' madre. ha un altro tipo di consapevolezza. non puoi certo paragonare una 18enne amdre ed una non madre.


ok infatti quello intendevo prima. Forse non ti avevo capita. Pensavo che intendevi che si sarebbe fatto problemi con una sedicenne, perchè minorenne, anche se era madre!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> ok infatti quello intendevo prima. Forse non ti avevo capita. Pensavo che intendevi che si sarebbe fatto problemi con una sedicenne, perchè minorenne, anche se era madre!



oh no no...scuaa non ci siamo capite...mettila cosi:
sedicenne: no
sedicenne madre: no
18enne: si
18enne madre: si

potra essere solo la legge a dirlo ma fidati che agli occhi di uomo il numero 16 fa piu paura che 18 (in tutti i campi )


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh no no...scuaa non ci siamo capite...mettila cosi:
> sedicenne: no
> sedicenne madre: no
> 18enne: si
> ...



bè di anni ne aveva 17...stava nel limbo!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Stai confermando quello che già sai attraverso noi.
> Sei tu ad aver fatto un anamnesi puntuale.
> Io, per dire, ho solo sottolineato cose che tu avevi già detto.
> Non sei affatto stupida! Anzi.


no affatto!
io anzi, penso sia molto sana questa introspezione guidata che lei sta facendo.
non e' poi cosi depressa.....
magari un po angosciata, ma tutte cose che si risolvono


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> bè di anni ne aveva 17...stava nel limbo!!!!!


ahahahaah a meta.....non lo sapremo mai, ma direi anche che non lo vogliamo sapere no?
che ne dici se adesso invece ci racconti le cose belle della tua famiglia? cosi per smorzare un po, per renderle evidenti ai tuoi occhi...
sai che a volte solo scrivendole certe cose si appaiono per quello che sono davvero?


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no affatto!
> io anzi, penso sia molto sana questa introspezione guidata che lei sta facendo.
> non e' poi cosi depressa.....
> magari un po angosciata, ma tutte cose che si risolvono




Grazie a entrambi! io pensavo che stavo prendendo tutto nel modo sbagliato. Anzi, tante cose me le ha fatte capire mio marito. per quanto stronzo, mi ha fatto anche da psicologo. Infatti di come mi sento ecc.. ne parlo solo con lui! forse avrei dovuto scrivere qui mesi fa, mi avreste aiutata prima!


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> bè di anni ne aveva 17...stava nel limbo!!!!!



Perché dai così importanza all'età?
Lascia perdere la questione legale...
Anno più, anno meno, cosa cambia?
Qui si parla addirittura di mesi...
Tu frequenti una persona, non un dato anagrafico.
Io sto con mia moglie da quando lei ne aveva 17 (e non ero il primo).
Quindi... mi devo preoccupare?
A 17 lei era donna.


----------



## tesla (19 Marzo 2014)

a me sembra che quest'uomo non abbia fatto niente di gravissimo e che qualche colpa  l'abbiate entrambi.
l'hai privato di una cosa FONDAMENTALE, cioè la vostra intimità, per una TUA fisima.
lui ha cercato di capire, ha fatto molto.
ora tocca a te capire lui.
certo l'aborto, certo tutto il resto, ma non si può tagliare con la fisicità perchè "non ci fa comodo", dovevi cercare un aiuto e risolvere, non far passare tutto in cavalleria.
non è che avere rapporti sia un'esigenza capricciosa, è un momento bello che unisce la coppia.
se lui ha avuto una sbandatina, peraltro minima, la responsabilità è anche tua.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché dai così importanza all'età?
> Lascia perdere la questione legale...
> Anno più, anno meno, cosa cambia?
> Qui si parla addirittura di mesi...
> ...


e' oggi che e' un po ragazzina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scusa danny me l hai messa li sul piatto d'oro! (si dice cosi?)


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahaah a meta.....non lo sapremo mai, ma direi anche che non lo vogliamo sapere no?
> che ne dici se adesso invece ci racconti le cose belle della tua famiglia? cosi per smorzare un po, per renderle evidenti ai tuoi occhi...
> sai che a volte solo scrivendole certe cose si appaiono per quello che sono davvero?


Buona idea.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahaah a meta.....non lo sapremo mai, ma direi anche che non lo vogliamo sapere no?
> che ne dici se adesso invece ci racconti le cose belle della tua famiglia? cosi per smorzare un po, per renderle evidenti ai tuoi occhi...
> sai che a volte solo scrivendole certe cose si appaiono per quello che sono davvero?


siamo insieme da 7 anni, sposati da quasi 2.. abbiamo una bimba stupenda, che ha 7 mesi ed è un terremoto ma la notte dorme 12 ore!!!!:up::up::up:

Io e lui ci siamo sempre aiutati in tutti i momenti, tranne in quello in cui avevamo più bisogno!

Ci piace cucinare insieme e lui mi prende in giro perche ogni volta che provo a cucinare una bistecca la carbonizzo!! Non mangio molta carne perche non mi piace e quindi non capisco mai la giusta cottura 

Stasera ho i miei suoceri a cena... uff... e devo ancora andare al suoermercato a prendere alcune cose che mi mancano... a piedi con il mio terremoto!!! 

amo mio marito, anche se da quando è successo tutto alle volte cerco di stare distaccata da lui, da coccole, ecc.. solo al letto non mi tiro piu indietro, ma non solo perche se può succedere l'irreparabile, perchè a me va cosi! 
eppure lui (anche se alle volte capisco che è scocciato dal mio star male) cerca di aiutarmi, mi conforta, mi coccola, mi prende in giro per farmi sorridere!


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' oggi che e' un po ragazzina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> scusa danny me l hai messa li sul piatto d'oro! (si dice cosi?)


Eh eh prima o poi lo si diventa ragazzini... 
Sì, hai ragione, mi hai fatto ridere ma un po' hai ragione anche tu...
Lei all'epoca dimostrava molto più della sua età...
Oggi meno. Anche fisicamente, direi. 
Forse c'è un bisogno - magari temporaneo - di recuperare un po' di immaturità... in certe fasi della vita
in cui tante cose ti crollano addosso.
A 17 anni hai tanta voglia di crescere e di far vedere che sei adulta... a 40 hai tanto desiderio di tornare a fare la ragazzina prima di invecchiare... semplificando... ma diciamo che è così.... in alcuni casi...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> siamo insieme da 7 anni, sposati da quasi 2.. abbiamo una bimba stupenda, che ha 7 mesi ed è un terremoto ma la notte dorme 12 ore!!!!:up::up::up:
> 
> Io e lui ci siamo sempre aiutati in tutti i momenti, tranne in quello in cui avevamo più bisogno!
> 
> ...


 e' tutto cosi risolvibile.....
davvero, riavvicinati a lui, ne hai piu bisogno di quanto pensi.
e' un uomo che ti ama e a modo suo prova ad aiutarti. coccolalo anche tu, non sai quanto a volte gli uomini ne hanno bisogno. potrebbe scoppiare a piangerti addosso ...scherzi a parte.....avete bisogno l uno dell altra, avete entrambi capito. ora tu devi tagliare il cordone da quello che e' successo.
e' molto facile restare crogiolati nel dolore e lasciarci coccolare da quest ultimo....tu non farlo. l hai fatto abbastanza. adesso hai bisogno di coccole vere, e hai bisogno di farle anche tu. non solo al terremotino 
lo ami, lo dici tu per prima.
dimostragklielo e lasciati aiutare da lui


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> siamo insieme da 7 anni, sposati da quasi 2.. abbiamo una bimba stupenda, che ha 7 mesi ed è un terremoto ma *la notte dorme 12 ore*!!!!:up::up::up:
> 
> Io e lui ci siamo sempre aiutati in tutti i momenti, tranne in quello in cui avevamo più bisogno!
> 
> ...


Che culo! (primo neretto)
Perfetto (secondo neretto)
Ottimo (terzo neretto)


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Eh eh prima o poi lo si diventa ragazzini...
> Sì, hai ragione, mi hai fatto ridere ma un po' hai ragione anche tu...
> Lei all'epoca dimostrava molto più della sua età...
> Oggi meno. Anche fisicamente, direi.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' tutto cosi risolvibile.....
> davvero, riavvicinati a lui, ne hai piu bisogno di quanto pensi.
> e' un uomo che ti ama e a modo suo prova ad aiutarti. coccolalo anche tu, non sai quanto a volte gli uomini ne hanno bisogno. potrebbe scoppiare a piangerti addosso ...scherzi a parte.....avete bisogno l uno dell altra, avete entrambi capito. ora tu devi tagliare il cordone da quello che e' successo.
> e' molto facile restare crogiolati nel dolore e lasciarci coccolare da quest ultimo....tu non farlo. l hai fatto abbastanza. adesso hai bisogno di coccole vere, e hai bisogno di farle anche tu. non solo al terremotino
> ...


Hai detto tutto quello che andava detto.
Perfetto.


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' tutto cosi risolvibile.....
> davvero, riavvicinati a lui, ne hai piu bisogno di quanto pensi.
> e' un uomo che ti ama e a modo suo prova ad aiutarti. coccolalo anche tu, non sai quanto a volte gli uomini ne hanno bisogno. potrebbe scoppiare a piangerti addosso ...scherzi a parte.....avete bisogno l uno dell altra, avete entrambi capito. ora tu devi tagliare il cordone da quello che e' successo.
> e' molto facile restare crogiolati nel dolore e lasciarci coccolare da quest ultimo....tu non farlo. l hai fatto abbastanza. adesso hai bisogno di coccole vere, e hai bisogno di farle anche tu. non solo al terremotino
> ...



secondo te è davvero possibile tornare a stare bene? prima o poi non ci penserò piu costantemente vero?

ps. Il mio terremotino (Sofia) non posso coccolarlo, perchè odia i bacini e le coccole.. lei vuole solo rotolare, aggrapparsi a tutto e tirare i giochi per terra e poi ridere quando i miei due cani si avvicinano ad annusarli! se facevo un maschietto forse era più ruffiano!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> secondo te è davvero possibile tornare a stare bene? prima o poi non ci penserò piu costantemente vero?
> 
> ps. Il mio terremotino (Sofia) non posso coccolarlo, perchè odia i bacini e le coccole.. lei vuole solo rotolare, aggrapparsi a tutto e tirare i giochi per terra e poi ridere quando i miei due cani si avvicinano ad annusarli! se facevo un maschietto forse era più ruffiano!


ahaahha che dolce....piccola 
certo che si puo tornare a stare bene. ma solo se lo si vuole davvero. non e' successo nulla di cosi grave, davvero 
no non ci penserai piu quando starai bene. ma tu cmq devi vedere qualcuno. devi estirpare certi meccanismi con l aiuto di uno psicoterapeuta. cosi non torneranno mai piu a tormentarti.
per una buona riuscita del rapporto a me sembra ci sia tutto: amore, sostegno, supporto, coccole (devi farle pure tu!!!!) comprensione...
avete avuto una sbandata...e allora? chi l ha detto che non potete tornare in carreggiata??
dovete godervi al massimo questi momenti con sofia, insieme. e' bellissimo quando e' cosi.
e la tua famiglia e' nuova nuova di zecca, puoi trasformarla in quel che vuoi.....


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahaahha che dolce....piccola
> certo che si puo tornare a stare bene. ma solo se lo si vuole davvero. non e' successo nulla di cosi grave, davvero
> no non ci penserai piu quando starai bene. ma tu cmq devi vedere qualcuno. devi estirpare certi meccanismi con l aiuto di uno psicoterapeuta. cosi non torneranno mai piu a tormentarti.
> per una buona riuscita del rapporto a me sembra ci sia tutto: amore, sostegno, supporto, coccole (devi farle pure tu!!!!) comprensione...
> ...



wow... stampo le frasi tue e di Danny e me le leggo tutte le mattine!!!! hai ragione... in tutto e per tutto... domani mattina vado al consultorio a prendere appuntamento dalla psicologa. Poi se vi va vi tengo aggiornati cosi se per caso ho momenti no posso confidarmi... se non sono troppo stressante!!!!


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2014)

Che bello sentire tanta propositività.
Sono contento per te, sono sicuro che ne uscirete bene e sarete una famiglia più unita.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> wow... stampo le frasi tue e di Danny e me le leggo tutte le mattine!!!! hai ragione... in tutto e per tutto... domani mattina vado al consultorio a prendere appuntamento dalla psicologa. Poi se vi va vi tengo aggiornati cosi se per caso ho momenti no posso confidarmi... se non sono troppo stressante!!!!


e' un piacere aiutarti  e si DEVI aggiornarci!
e anche aggiornare il marito 
dai che ce la fate 

in bocca al lupo per tutto dolce melody


----------



## melody (19 Marzo 2014)

*crepi il lupo!*

Grazie siete stati una medicina! a presto allora!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Marzo 2014)

Benvenutissima melody 

È bello leggere di una coppia che sprizza amore in ogni dove... avete avuto uno piccolo sgambetto... ma da ciò k leggo l'amore vostro ha più che vinto!!! Sii felice della famiglia che hai. E tienilo stretto lui... coccolatevi!! Lui è cotto di te e vuole le tue attenzioni!!


----------



## Buscopann (19 Marzo 2014)

Io concordo pienamente sul concorso di colpa. Brunetta è molto dura col marito, che ha certamente le sue responsabilità, ma da uomo mi sento di poter dire che in una situazione del genere avrei vacillato anche io, benché sicuramente innamorato di mia moglie. Lui in effetti non ha ceduto del tutto alle avances della ragazza, ben sapendo che era una cosa sbagliata. Forse poteva essere più fermo e deciso e vacillare un po' meno, ma in una situazione di mancanza di sesso e attenzioni da parte della moglie sfido chiunque a essere un supereroe quando ti trovi quella che te la sbatte sotto il naso. Poi non è detto che cedi, ma in una situazione del genere vacilli come la Torre di Pisa.
Io credo che lui voglia la moglie, senza alcun dubbio. Forse dovrebbero affrontare la situazione parlandosi apertamente. Lei dovrebbe tornare a fare la moglie e non solo la mamma. Lui dovrebbe evitare di infilarsi in situazioni del genere, ma mi sembra che questa decisione l'abbia già presa.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Non dico che Melody sia un fake, anche perché la realtà supera sempre la fantasia, ma la sua storia capita a fagiulo per smentire tutto quello che è stato detto a partire dalla vicenda del marito della Mussolini.
Se il fatto di esser diventata madre a 14 anni rende una ragazzina matura d'ufficio allora è la stessa cosa per una che già si prostituisce.
Io questo non lo credo e soprattutto trovo che il marito di Melody abbia sfruttato una ragazza con difficoltà relazionali e problemi di autostima. Il fatto che non abbia consumato materialmente il sesso non cambia  molto la cosa.
Io un uomo così lo trovo molto immaturo e con una moralità adattabile.
Vedo invece che per molti la mancanza di sesso giustifica tutto e che se l'iniziativa la prende lei la differenza d'età diventa irrilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io concordo pienamente sul concorso di colpa. Brunetta è molto dura col marito, che ha certamente le sue responsabilità, ma da uomo mi sento di poter dire che in una situazione del genere avrei vacillato anche io, benché sicuramente innamorato di mia moglie. Lui in effetti non ha ceduto del tutto alle avances della ragazza, ben sapendo che era una cosa sbagliata. Forse poteva essere più fermo e deciso e vacillare un po' meno, ma in una situazione di mancanza di sesso e attenzioni da parte della moglie sfido chiunque a essere un supereroe quando ti trovi quella che te la sbatte sotto il naso. Poi non è detto che cedi, ma in una situazione del genere vacilli come la Torre di Pisa.
> Io credo che lui voglia la moglie, senza alcun dubbio. Forse dovrebbero affrontare la situazione parlandosi apertamente. Lei dovrebbe tornare a fare la moglie e non solo la mamma. Lui dovrebbe evitare di infilarsi in situazioni del genere, ma mi sembra che questa decisione l'abbia già presa.
> 
> Buscopann


Cadere in tentazione è diverso dal prendere quel che si può da una ragazza disturbata di cui (ovviamente) non sappiamo come possa essere rimasta incinta a 13 anni.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico che Melody sia un fake, anche perché la realtà supera sempre la fantasia, ma la sua storia capita a fagiulo per smentire tutto quello che è stato detto a partire dalla vicenda del marito della Mussolini.
> Se il fatto di esser diventata madre a 14 anni rende una ragazzina matura d'ufficio allora è la stessa cosa per una che già si prostituisce.
> Io questo non lo credo e soprattutto trovo che il marito di Melody abbia sfruttato una ragazza con difficoltà relazionali e problemi di autostima. Il fatto che non abbia consumato materialmente il sesso non cambia  molto la cosa.
> Io un uomo così lo trovo molto immaturo e con una moralità adattabile.
> Vedo invece che per molti la mancanza di sesso giustifica tutto e che se l'iniziativa la prende lei la differenza d'età diventa irrilevante.


Sono d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cadere in tentazione è diverso dal prendere quel che si può da una ragazza disturbata di cui (ovviamente) non sappiamo come possa essere rimasta incinta a 13 anni.


Beh...lui è andato un po' al di là del cadere in tentazione. Però è rinsavito quasi subito. Ha commesso uno sbaglio. Ma anche la moglie non è esente da colpe. E' una situazione che hanno contribuito entrambi a creare. E devono risolvera insieme. Mi sembra che comunque siano sulla buona strada.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...lui è andato un po' al di là del cadere in tentazione. Però è rinsavito quasi subito. Ha commesso uno sbaglio. Ma anche la moglie non è esente da colpe. E' una situazione che hanno contribuito entrambi a creare. E devono risolvera insieme. Mi sembra che comunque siano sulla buona strada.
> 
> Buscopann


Io qualche dubbio l'avrei. Diventi padre e cedi (farlo o non farlo non cambia, probabilmente fosse stata una situzione più semplice l'avrebbe fatto) alla prima tentazione? Mah...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io qualche dubbio l'avrei. Diventi padre e cedi (farlo o non farlo non cambia, probabilmente fosse stata una situzione più semplice l'avrebbe fatto) alla prima tentazione? Mah...


Magari non era la prima tentazione.
Ad ogni modo la tentazione è tanto più grande quanto soffri all'interno di una situazione. Non sono il numero di occasioni che ti capitano che ti portano più vicino al tradimento, bensì il tuo stato mentale all'interno della coppia quando ti capita un'occasione. Se stai male rischi di cedere, altrimenti è molto difficile (se non impossibile per chi non è un traditore).

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...lui è andato un po' al di là del cadere in tentazione. Però è rinsavito quasi subito. Ha commesso uno sbaglio. Ma anche la moglie non è esente da colpe. E' una situazione che hanno contribuito entrambi a creare. E devono risolvera insieme. Mi sembra che comunque siano sulla buona strada.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non metto in dubbio le responsabilità di Melody nella sua relazione.
Quello che trovo tremendo di lui è il rapporto con questa ragazza.
Capisco che l'atteggiamento da facocera la renda anche una figura antipatica ma è sempre una ragazza molto giovane che ha provocato più uomini dell'ufficio della madre e che è rimasta incinta a 13 anni. Queste cose il marito le sapeva. Ha cercato di non trovarsi incastrato ma non si è preoccupato se poteva far del male a una ragazza già provata.
Questo mi farebbe scadere subito quest'uomo. Non certo il fatto che abbia subito il fascino di un'altra in un periodo difficile per la coppia.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari non era la prima tentazione.
> Ad ogni modo la tentazione è tanto più grande quanto soffri all'interno di una situazione. Non sono il numero di occasioni che ti capitano che ti portano più vicino al tradimento, bensì il tuo stato mentale all'interno della coppia quando ti capita un'occasione. Se stai male rischi di cedere, altrimenti è molto difficile (se non impossibile per chi non è un traditore).
> 
> Buscopann


Se stai male non puoi fare altro?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se stai male non puoi fare altro?


Poi lui sta male per mancanza di sesso mentre la moglie è incinta. La moglie sta bene?
Inoltre se una è restia a fare sesso perché non sta bene si può appunto fare altro. Basta confrontarsi e manifestare l'amore.
In ogni caso per me è il tipo di tradimento e con chi che determina la valutazione della persona, non tanto se ha avuto rapporti completi o no.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi lui sta male per mancanza di sesso mentre la moglie è incinta. La moglie sta bene?
> Inoltre se una è restia a fare sesso perché non sta bene si può appunto fare altro. Basta confrontarsi e manifestare l'amore.
> In ogni caso per me è il tipo di tradimento e *con chi* che determina la valutazione della persona, non tanto se ha avuto rapporti completi o no.


Con chi. Bella valutazione. In effetti sì, anche il 'con chi' fa la differenza. E sto parlando anche in generale, non nel caso specifico di ragazza con problemi come hai giustamente sottolineato tu.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Comunque ci ho pensato...
QUando quadro antico era in gravidanza
Non avevo neanche il tempo per pensare al sesso

Lei era a letto e io avevo una casa da mandare avanti...

Sarà che sono sempre stato bravo ad aggiustarmi da solo con i filmeti polno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi lui sta male per mancanza di sesso mentre la moglie è incinta. La moglie sta bene?
> Inoltre se una è restia a fare sesso perché non sta bene si può appunto fare altro. Basta confrontarsi e manifestare l'amore.
> In ogni caso per me è il tipo di tradimento e con chi che determina la valutazione della persona, non tanto se ha avuto rapporti completi o no.


La mancanza di sesso durava da prima della gravidanza. Sentirsi non desiderati di certo non aiuta a mamtenere ferme le proprie posizioni.
Sulla ragazza non mi esprimo. Seconfo me troppo spesso si parla di disturbi, immaturità ecc ecc


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari non era la prima tentazione.
> Ad ogni modo la tentazione è tanto più grande quanto soffri all'interno di una situazione. Non sono il numero di occasioni che ti capitano che ti portano più vicino al tradimento, bensì il tuo stato mentale all'interno della coppia quando ti capita un'occasione. Se stai male rischi di cedere, altrimenti è molto difficile (se non impossibile per chi non è un traditore).
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mancanza di sesso durava da prima della gravidanza. Sentirsi non desiderati di certo non aiuta a mamtenere ferme le proprie posizioni.
> Sulla ragazza non mi esprimo. Seconfo me troppo spesso si parla di disturbi, immaturità ecc ecc


La mancanza di sesso era da prima del matrimonio. Lui sapeva che c'era il problema e l'ha sposata.
In ogni caso nessuno ha detto che Melody non abbia responsabilità.
La ragazza descritta è rimasta incinta a 13 anni. A meno che non si voglia teorizzare una lombrosiana mignottaggine genetica, è evidente (e l'abbiamo sostenuto tutti in un'altra discussione) che a quell'età è comunque una violenza presunta che non può che lasciare segni. La ragazza ha avuto atteggiamenti seduttivi con tutti gli uomini dell'ufficio della madre e sia le modalità, sia il fatto che l'abbia fatto con tutti, sia che l'abbia fatto nell'ufficio della madre fa pensare che proprio serena ed equilibrata non sia. Il tutto è successo quando lei aveva 17 anni con un uomo di 20 anni più vecchio che non provava nessun desiderio di avere una relazione con lei.
Se il non voler avere una relazione da una parte potrebbe essere positivo per Melody, dall'altra evidenzia che questo uomo non ha avuto un'infatuazione (che comunque avrebbe dovuto controllare con la sua maturità) ma ha semplicemente usato una ragazzina squilibrata.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di sesso era da prima del matrimonio. Lui sapeva che c'era il problema e l'ha sposata.
> In ogni caso nessuno ha detto che Melody non abbia responsabilità.
> *La ragazza descritta è rimasta incinta a 13 anni. A meno che non si voglia teorizzare una lombrosiana mignottaggine genetica, è evidente (e l'abbiamo sostenuto tutti in un'altra discussione) che a quell'età è comunque una violenza presunta che non può che lasciare segni.* La ragazza ha avuto atteggiamenti seduttivi con tutti gli uomini dell'ufficio della madre e sia le modalità, sia il fatto che l'abbia fatto con tutti, sia che l'abbia fatto nell'ufficio della madre fa pensare che proprio serena ed equilibrata non sia. Il tutto è successo quando lei aveva 17 anni con un uomo di 20 anni più vecchio che non provava nessun desiderio di avere una relazione con lei.
> Se il non voler avere una relazione da una parte potrebbe essere positivo per Melody, dall'altra evidenzia che questo uomo non ha avuto un'infatuazione (che comunque avrebbe dovuto controllare con la sua maturità) ma ha semplicemente usato una ragazzina squilibrata.


Mia madre ne aveva 19 quando sono nato io e non era la prima gravidanza.
Mia moglie il suo primo uomo l'ha avuto a 14, una storia di sei mesi con uno di 20/21.
Io alle medie contavo già alcune mie compagne che lo avevano fatto.
A 14 anni una mia amica in Calabria ha fatto la fuitina. Per poi sposarsi pochi anni dopo e avere 3 bambini.
Avevo un'amica di 15 che era una mignotta nata.
A 11 aveva fatto il primo pompino a un ragazzo di 20. A 14 lo prendeva nel culo.
A 19 circa è stata con me. Usciva sempre con una sua amica, uguale uguale.
In media le ragazze che ho conosciuto hanno perso la verginità tra i 13 e i 14 con ragazzi più grandi.
Ora parlare di violenza mi sembra eccessivo, non siamo tutti uguali.
Non giustifico il sesso in età adolescenziale... ma chi a 14 anni si è sentito troppo "giovane" per non farlo?
Poi... rimanere incinta a 14 anni non è cosa del tutto rara. Gli ormoni sono a mille, ma l'esperienza è limitata... Lo si fa senza precauzioni e al massimo della fertilità.
Di solito in questi casi si abortisce. Questa ragazza non l'ha fatto.
Si può disquisire sul fatto che cerchi anche uomini adulti... o sposati... ma talvolta questo è un mettere alla prova la propria capacità seduttiva (che da ragazzi è ancora in fieri)  in contesti diversi.
Più che problematica io vedo una ragazza che sta misurando se stessa e la propria sessualità, probabilmente anche un po' più esuberante della media, e in una situazione anomale, di ragazza madre, ben diversa da quella di molti coetanei.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L
> Se il non voler avere una relazione da una parte potrebbe essere positivo per Melody, dall'altra evidenzia che questo uomo non ha avuto un'infatuazione (che comunque avrebbe dovuto controllare con la sua maturità) ma ha *semplicemente usato una ragazzina squilibrata*.


Abbiamo evidenziato come vi fosse un carico di problemi in questa coppia.In questa dimensione "critica" se ne è inserita un'altra. 
Io non credo che quest'uomo abbia usato questa ragazzina.
Credo che sia rimasto come Ulisse di fronte alle Sirene.
Tentato, ma in grado di resistere.
Perché trovami un uomo che sappia resistere totalmente alle avance esplicite di una donna, seppur più giovane di lui... sinceramente... quanti vacillerebbero?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre ne aveva 19 quando sono nato io e non era la prima gravidanza.
> Mia moglie il suo primo uomo l'ha avuto a 14, una storia di sei mesi con uno di 20/21.
> Io alle medie contavo già alcune mie compagne che lo avevano fatto.
> A 14 anni una mia amica in Calabria ha fatto la fuitina. Per poi sposarsi pochi anni dopo e avere 3 bambini.
> ...


Una della nostra comitiva rimase incinta a 13 anni e mezzo-14 non ricordo con precisione ma ricordo che dovette aspettare il permesso speciale del papa per sposarsi...

che poi il suo prete era il nostro insegnante di religione alle superiori e ci racconto' la cosa come specchio dei tempi gia' di allora, senza fare nomi chiaramente, ma io riconobbi la descrision'...:mrgreen:

poi c'era una zoccoletta di 14 anni che gravitava intorno al nostro gruppo ed alla fine rimase gravida, ma ando' ad abortire...

la sorella dodicenne seguiva con viva e vibrante soddisfazione le gesta della sorella apripista...:mrgreen:

oltre varie ed eventuali zoccole, ma manco tante, visto che all'epoca a Bari era un po' grama scopare a soddisfasiun'...:mrgreen:

pero', l'estate al mare se faceva er pieno invece perche' calavano le milanesi.....:rotfl:.. cugggine ed aminchiette varie di certi del nostro gruppo...:mrgreen:

maro' che giri...compreso er ricambio delle bonazze ad inizio mese nelle gabbine della spiaggia "cosa nostra"...

4 mesi de vacanze alla vorta, povca tvoja...la mejo gioventu'...

vabbe'...ritorniamo a noi..:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina


minchia...ero fermo a 9 anni come record...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo evidenziato come vi fosse un carico di problemi in questa coppia.In questa dimensione "critica" se ne è inserita un'altra.
> Io non credo che quest'uomo abbia usato questa ragazzina.
> Credo che sia rimasto come Ulisse di fronte alle Sirene.
> Tentato, ma in grado di resistere.
> Perché trovami un uomo che sappia resistere totalmente alle avance esplicite di una donna, seppur più giovane di lui... sinceramente... quanti vacillerebbero?


Quoto
Il fatto che abbia resistito è prova del fatto che voglia sua moglie.
Ci sono sicuramente ragazze che a 14 anni non sanno quwllo che fanno come ce ne sono altre che sanno esattamente quello che fanno.
A 18 anni e con un figlio di 4 non sei ne inesperte ne incapace di ibtendere e di volere. Io non trovo lui così colpevole verso questa ragazza.
La prima ragazza di mio figlio lei 14 lui 13 ora ha 17 anni. Non ho idea con quanti sia stata, ma tanti ( mio figlio lasciato dopo pochi mesi perchè a quanto pare inesperto, detto da lei )e ora ha una storia con un 30 enne.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre ne aveva 19 quando sono nato io e non era la prima gravidanza.
> Mia moglie il suo primo uomo l'ha avuto a 14, una storia di sei mesi con uno di 20/21.
> Io alle medie contavo già alcune mie compagne che lo avevano fatto.
> A 14 anni una mia amica in Calabria ha fatto la fuitina. Per poi sposarsi pochi anni dopo e avere 3 bambini.
> ...


Se pensi che esista la mignottaggine genetica è un problema tuo.
Una ragazzina (così come un ragazzino) ha impulsi sessuali che non è in grado di decodificare e sta a chi ha responsabilità educative di dare una formazione che consenta di comprendere questa confusione e di evitare che possa mettersi in situazioni che segneranno la sua vita futura. Se hai conosciuto ragazzine che hanno fatto esperienze precoci non significa né che siano usuali, né che siano senza conseguenze negative. Che ne sai delle esperienze pregresse, della situazione famigliare, dei possibili abusi subiti da chi aveva comportamenti che consideri solo disinvolti?
Il bisogno insopprimibile di avere conferme delle proprie capacità seduttive è causa e poi conseguenza del sesso precoce. Il fatto che questa ragazza voglia sedurre chi lavora con la madre ti sembra irrilevante?
In ogni caso un adulto dovrebbe astenersi dall'incoraggiare comportamenti del genere, figuriamoci usarne.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo evidenziato come vi fosse un carico di problemi in questa coppia.In questa dimensione "critica" se ne è inserita un'altra.
> Io non credo che quest'uomo abbia usato questa ragazzina.
> Credo che sia rimasto come Ulisse di fronte alle Sirene.
> Tentato, ma in grado di resistere.
> Perché trovami un uomo che sappia resistere totalmente alle avance esplicite di una donna, seppur più giovane di lui... sinceramente... quanti vacillerebbero?


Io uno così lo manderei a cagare. Ma Melody la pensa diversamente e per rispettarla ho cercato di non dirlo finora. Penso di poterlo dire perché il mio pensiero è bilanciato da quello di quanti che pensano che una tredicenne sia consapevole e mignotta nata (purché non sia figlia sua)
Certo sapere che il marito non è il solo a subire il canto delle sirene (che poi sarebbe la foto del culo) consolerà molto Melody.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre ne aveva 19 quando sono nato io e non era la prima gravidanza.
> Mia moglie il suo primo uomo l'ha avuto a 14, una storia di sei mesi con uno di 20/21.
> Io alle medie contavo già alcune mie compagne che lo avevano fatto.
> A 14 anni una mia amica in Calabria ha fatto la fuitina. Per poi sposarsi pochi anni dopo e avere 3 bambini.
> ...


 oh santo cielo... allora io sono na tardona...


----------



## Tobia (23 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> ho avuto un aborto spontaneo, e questo mi ha portato ad aver paura ad avere rapporti, cercavo sempre di evitare di avere rapporti con il mio, ai tempi,fidanzato. Sposati decidiamo di provare ad avere un figlio, ma con calma, quando arriva, arriva! ma io continuo ad evitare, un po x la paura un po per la stanchezza ecc..



ti chiedo solo il perché di questo timore a parlarne con tuo marito? sono problemi importanti che vanno condivisi e risolti insieme




melody ha detto:


> Abbiamo pochi rapporti.. Ma io riesco a rimanere incinta. Da li inizia il nostro declino, *o meglio il suo*. Io soffro di nausee fortissime,che mi portano ad odiare l'odore di casa mia, ogni volta che sono a casa sto male, in più soffrivo di pressione bassissima, quindi diventa difficile fare tutto,dal portare fuori i nostri 2 cani a fare le grandi pulizie ecc. *Lui si trova improvvisamente un grosso peso... **Vedevo la sua stanchezza, lo stress...** lui *non si sentiva appagato, capito.



Tu rimani incinta, con tutto ciò che rappresenta psicologicamente e fisicamente una gravidanza per una donna ecc... e per *lui* inizia il declino... *lui* si trova un grosso peso da sopportare? è *lui* quello stanco e stressato? In un momento così importante dove al centro dell'universo dovresti esserci tu e la tua gravidanza...*lui* non si sente appagato e capito?





melody ha detto:


> io troppo concentrata sulle mie paure, non gli davo le attenzioni di cui necessitava



cazzo, ma eri incinta, lui non aveva necessità di alcuna attenzione, aveva solo il dovere di dedicare tutto se stesso alle TUE di necessità. 





melody ha detto:


> non mi dice nulla, ma *ha bisogno di parlare con qualcuno* perciò la sente di nascosto da me, solo via sms. Lei inizia a dirgli che si vede grassa ecc..



continui a giustificare tuo marito, a vedere lui quasi come la povera vittima (questa è la mia impressione)... anche perché se un uomo di 39 anni ha davvero bisogno di parlare di problemi importanti come lo erano i vostri, non lo fa certo con una ragazza di 18 anni complessata dal proprio aspetto e che gli manda foto di lei mezza nuda. 






melody ha detto:


> poi lei un giorno gli chiede di andarla a prendere finito di fare un tatuaggio (era in orari di lavoro di mio marito) lui va, lei gli chiede di passare dall'ufficio di lui per stare un po insieme lui va. Lì mio marito inizia a dirle che quello che facevano era sbagliato ecc.... lei non ascolta e cerca per due volte di slacciargli i pantaloni. *Lui non ci sta*, *ma ci sono comunque due baci*. In seguito lui vorrebbe troncare ma ha paura perche lei vuole raccontare tutto alla madre e a me. cosi quando lei li dice "ti devo vedere per forza ti devo parlare, è importante", lui prende paura e si vedono un altra volta ma in un luogo affollato, lui la porta in un supermercato, tanto doveva prendere due cose per casa, cosi non succede nulla...



tu come sei al corrente di queste informazioni? vai sulla fiducia o hai delle prove concrete?





melody ha detto:


> Ma è troppo difficile, sto male, *pretendo sempre tanto*, *tantissimo*






melody ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto che non riusciva a chiudere anche perchè troppo curioso di questa, per lui nuova, esperienza...


prima sembrava che tuo marito fosse più che altro vittima (ma tutta la storia mi da l'impressione che la vittima sia tuo marito, e non te) di una specie di psicopatica 18 enne che lo obbligava a fare quello che voleva lei... adesso invece dici che tuo marito non riusciva a chiudere perché troppo curioso ecc... 





melody ha detto:


> ho capito i miei errori... si sapevo dei porno ecc... ma non mi ha mai dato fatidio



quali sono stati esattamente i tuoi errori, parlo di quand'eri incinta... 




melody ha detto:


> ora ho continuamente paura di non bastargli, dato che sono diventata mamma non sono più *oggetto* dei suoi desideri ecc..


dovresti dare molta più importanza alle tue esigenze, a te stessa, e smetterla di vedere tuo marito come il centro dell'universo. Lui è un ometto che invece di affrontare da adulto le problematiche tipiche della gravidanza preferisce farsi le seghe al computer con una 18 enne. Diciamo che tuo marito è il prototipo dell'italian mammoni. 

Smettila di fare la donnina che deve tutto al marito. Fallo correre un po'!


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 28 anni io, 39 lui. Sposati da giugno 2012. Nel settembre 2011, eravamo fidanzati, io ho avuto un aborto spontaneo, e questo mi ha portato ad aver paura ad avere rapporti, cercavo sempre di evitare di avere rapporti con il mio, ai tempi,fidanzato. Sposati decidiamo di provare ad avere un figlio, ma con calma, quando arriva, arriva! ma io continuo ad evitare, un po x la paura un po per la stanchezza ecc.. Abbiamo pochi rapporti.. Ma io riesco a rimanere incinta. Da li inizia il nostro declino, o meglio il suo. Io soffro di nausee fortissime,che mi portano ad odiare l'odore di casa mia, ogni volta che sono a casa sto male, in più soffrivo di pressione bassissima, quindi diventa difficile fare tutto,dal portare fuori i nostri 2 cani a fare le grandi pulizie ecc. Lui si trova improvvisamente un grosso peso. E io vista la precedente esperienza dell'aborto decido, ma senza parlarne con lui di non voler avere rapporti. In realtà qualche rapporto comunque l'abbiamo avuto. Ma molto sporadico. Vedevo la sua stanchezza, lo stress, ma era sempre presente,a tutte le visite; ogni volta che avevo bisogno c'era. Non gli ho mai detto grazie. Lo elogiavo con chiunque. Per me questo era il mio ringraziamento. Ma ovviamente lui non si sentiva appagato, capito. Non parlavamo più. Io troppo concentrata sulle mie paure, non gli davo le attenzioni di cui necessitava. Io lavoravo, ma dato che non avevo contratto, ho Ho lavorato fino alla fine del 7 mese poi l'ultimo mese ho lavorato come impiegata nello studio di mio marito, appena aperto con altri 2 soci. Alle loro dipendenze hanno diversi agenti, tra cui una donna che ha una figlia giovane (che avuto un figlio a 14 anni, che vive ancora con i genitori pur essendo fidanzata con il papá del bambino) Questa porta sempre con se la figlia. Alla fine la figlia inizia a mandare messaggi a mio marito, inizialmente chiedendo come stessi io, mio marito sa che quella ragazza non mi va a genio così non mi dice nulla, ma ha bisogno di parlare con qualcuno percio la sente di nascosto da me, solo via sms. Lei inizia a dirgli che si vede grassa ecc.. e cosi gli manda foto dove gli dice "vedi che ho il sedere grosso ecc" foto mezza nuda. da lì comincia la loro storia virtuale. fanno sesso virtuale tutte le sere per circa 10 giorni (e mio marito dorme tutte quelle notti sul divano) poi lei un giorno gli chiede di andarla a prendere finito di fare un tatuaggio (era in orari di lavoro di mio marito) lui va, lei gli chiede di passare dall'ufficio di lui per stare un po insieme lui va. Lì mio marito inizia a dirle che quello che facevano era sbagliato ecc. (in realtà lui glielo diceva gia anche in quei giorni via sms, ma lei si arrabbiava sempre molto) lei non ascolta e cerca per due volte di slacciargli i pantaloni. Lui non ci sta, ma ci sono comunque due baci. In seguito lui vorrebbe troncare ma ha paura perche lei vuole raccontare tutto alla madre e a me. cosi quando lei li dice "ti devo vedere per forza ti devo parlare, è importante", lui prende paura e si vedono un altra volta ma in un luogo affollato, lui la porta in un supermercato, tanto doveva prendere due cose per casa, cosi non succede nulla, Lei poi continua con queste "minacce" e lui continua a darle appunamenti quando sa bene che lei non può, e cos' lei è convinta (detto da lei) che non hanno consumato perche lei non "era mai disponibile". In realtà mia sorella, che nel frattempo mi ha sostituita nell'ufficio di mio marito, mi conferma che ogni volta che mio marito sa che viene lei in ufficio lui letteralmente scappa. poi lei parte per le ferie e io patorisco. Poi lei torna e ricomincia a rompere con sms. Mio marito cerca in tutti i modi di allontarla, per un periodo finge anche di avere il cell in riparazione per non sentirla. sembra esserci riuscito ma io che gia avevo il sospetto trovo dei messaggi. scoperti alle 3 di notte con in braccio una bimba di sole tre settimane, ero in piena crisi post parto, stavo malissimo e questo è stato il mio colpo di grazia. Cosi ho fatto un grave errore, ho sentito lei, ho continuato a indagare sul cell di mio marito, e poco alla volta ho scoperto tutto. sono stata malissimo ma ho deciso di perdonare mio marito. Ma è troppo difficile, sto male, pretendo sempre tanto, tantissimo e non mi basta mai, Lui mi ha detto che non riusciva a chiudere anche perchè troppo curioso di questa, per lui nuova, esperienza, Lui ora è completamente trasparente, premuroso, mi ascolta, parliamo, ho capito i miei errori. Ma continuo a stare male, Vivo da vittima, non riesco a venirne fuori. Ho giornate ok, e poi di nuovo il buio, ci penso sempre, Lui non è un traditore seriale, ha 11 anni in piu di me, ha avuto 2 storie importanti, anche una convivenza in passato, e l'unica volta che ha tradito, aveva 20 anni. insomma, non è un vizio. si sapevo dei porno ecc... ma non mi ha mai dato fatidio. ora ho coninuamente paura di non bastargli, che dato che sono diventata mamma non sono piu oggetto dei suoi desideri ecc.. come posso venirne fuori? aiutatemi vi prego!


Hai avuto un aborto e ok, ci sta un periodo di squilibrio.
Ma dopo? Decidi di sposarti, hai paura ad avere rapporti, rimani comunque incinta ma con la paura di avere rapporti, hai crisi post parto...
Cristo santo, ma ti credo che quel povero marito tuo abbia cercato fuori...
La sensazione che ho avuto leggendoti è che sei una gran palla, pesante (mentalmente).
Minchia, sembra che in questi anni non ti sia goduta nulla di questo rapporto, quasi tu abbia vegetato...
Che aiuto vuoi che ti diamo? 
Inizia a rilassarti, magari fa qualche piccola cosa con lui, non so una passeggiata, qualche coccola...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ti chiedo solo il perché di questo timore a parlarne con tuo marito? sono problemi importanti che vanno condivisi e risolti insieme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da donna ti seguo poco.
É vero che la gravidanza é un periodo particolare dove una donna vive sbalzi d'umore e altri momenti particolari. Il fatto che il tuo compagno debba sempre e solo capire non mi vede d'accordo. Non ho mai capito il dover essere concentrate splo si se stesse escludendo in qualche modo l'altro.
Vero il bimbo cresce dentro di noi, vero é che quel bimbo é figlio del nostro compagno. Quindi coinvolgimento assoluto e non vivere la gravidanza come una malattia.
Lui ha parecchie colpe ma al suo posto credo che sarei esplosa anch'io.
Quindi non giustifico lui ma di sicuro lei ha delle colpe.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da donna ti seguo poco.
> É vero che la gravidanza é un periodo particolare dove una donna vive sbalzi d'umore e altri momenti particolari. Il fatto che il tuo compagno debba sempre e solo capire non mi vede d'accordo. Non ho mai capito il dover essere concentrate splo si se stesse escludendo in qualche modo l'altro.
> Vero il bimbo cresce dentro di noi, vero é che quel bimbo é figlio del nostro compagno. Quindi coinvolgimento assoluto e non vivere la gravidanza come una malattia.
> Lui ha parecchie colpe ma al suo posto credo che sarei esplosa anch'io.
> Quindi non giustifico lui ma di sicuro lei ha delle colpe.


Ho già riconosciuto che Melody ha delle responsabilità, che noi sappiamo perché lei stessa ha raccontato riconoscendole, ma non esageriamo.
Io in gravidanza ero assatanata ma ho avuto qualche problema anch'io. Non mi risulta di essere stata tradita in gravidanza (almeno nella prima) ma visto l'elemento avrebbe anche potuto farlo.
Trovo non aver cura della donna in gravidanza una delle cose più gravi che un compagno possa fare.
Lei (nel suo racconto) si è chiusa ma ci si aspetta che un vero compagno si impegni per aiutare la compagna che ha paure, timori, insicurezze nella fase più importante della relazione, quando si sta formando una nuova vita.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

*Sesso e coppia*

IN GENERALE A volte sembra quasi che una compagna e un compagno siano principalmente fornitori di sesso e che se non soddisfano i bisogni l'uno dell'altro si meritino le peggio cose, come se il sesso in una coppia non fosse comunicazione ed espressione d'amore ma bisogno fisico da soddisfare, in virtù di un contratto stipulato.
Tra l'altro è un'idea malsana perché si viene traditi anche quando il sesso c'è..


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IN GENERALE A volte sembra quasi che una compagna e un compagno siano principalmente fornitori di sesso e che se non soddisfano i bisogni l'uno dell'altro si meritino le peggio cose, come se il sesso in una coppia non fosse comunicazione ed espressione d'amore ma bisogno fisico da soddisfare, in virtù di un contratto stipulato.
> Tra l'altro è un'idea malsana perché si viene traditi anche quando il sesso c'è..


Ma non é il sesso il problema.
È il disinteresse é il non far sentire l'altro desiderato.
Io credo che quest'uomo ami sua moglie ma che davvero uno dopo le sportellate in faccia cerchi anche un minimo di gratificazione.
Qui il problema non è la gravidanza.
Era così anche prima.
Prova tu a stare con una persona che non vuole fare sesso con te e che non fa nulla per risolvere i suoi problemi.
Solo che se è una donna che viene rifuitata tutti pronti a starle vicino quando é un uomo si sa che povera donna con tutto quello che fa bisogna capirla.
Essere respinti é brutto da entrambe le posizioni.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é il sesso il problema.
> È il disinteresse é il non far sentire l'altro desiderato.
> Io credo che quest'uomo ami sua moglie ma che davvero uno dopo le sportellate in faccia cerchi anche un minimo di gratificazione.
> Qui il problema non è la gravidanza.
> ...


Abbiamo il dono della parola!
Un conto è essere respinti senza capirne il motivo o perché si viene rifiutati, altro conto è essere respinti perché l'altro (in questo caso Melody) sta male. Se per ragioni fisiche o psicologiche o entrambe subentra la paura del sesso è un problema di coppia non di chi è malato. Per me (un'aggiunta che non fa mai male :mrgreen

Il fatto con la ragazzetta è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IN GENERALE A volte sembra quasi che una compagna e un compagno siano principalmente fornitori di sesso e che se non soddisfano i bisogni l'uno dell'altro si meritino le peggio cose, come se il sesso in una coppia non fosse comunicazione ed espressione d'amore ma bisogno fisico da soddisfare, in virtù di un contratto stipulato.
> Tra l'altro è un'idea malsana perché si viene traditi anche quando il sesso c'è..


Premesso che senza sesso non si muore, come giustamente tu gai scritto, è però altrettanto vero che la mancanza di sesso fa morire molti matrimoni. Capisco che tu possa avere una visione più razionale da questo punto di vista e nessuno può metterla in discussione proprio perché ti appartiene. Ma per la maggior parte delle persone il sesso è proprio un bisogno fisico; la mancanza del quale lascia posto alla frustrazione e tutto ciò mette in crisi il rapporto d rende decisamente più deboli di fronte alle avances o alle attenzioni di terzi.  Non si risolve sempre tutto a parole Brunetta.  A volte ci vogliono i fatti. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Premesso che senza sesso non si muore, come giustamente tu gai scritto, è però altrettanto vero che la mancanza di sesso fa morire molti matrimoni. Capisco che tu possa avere una visione più razionale da questo punto di vista e nessuno può metterla in discussione proprio perché ti appartiene. Ma per la maggior parte delle persone il sesso è proprio un bisogno fisico; la mancanza del quale lascia posto alla frustrazione e tutto ciò mette in crisi il rapporto d rende decisamente più deboli di fronte alle avances o alle attenzioni di terzi.  Non si risolve sempre tutto a parole Brunetta.  A volte ci vogliono i fatti.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo il dono della parola!
> Un conto è essere respinti senza capirne il motivo o perché si viene rifiutati, altro conto è essere respinti perché l'altro (in questo caso Melody) sta male. Se per ragioni fisiche o psicologiche o entrambe subentra la paura del sesso è un problema di coppia non di chi è malato. Per me (un'aggiunta che non fa mai male :mrgreen
> 
> Il fatto con la ragazzetta è un'altra cosa.


Certo che é un problema della coppia. Ti risulta che il marito non abbia fatto nulla per risolverlo.
Accidenti entra una che ammette di avere delle colpe, di non aver fatto nulla per risolvere un problema e slla fine lo stronzo é uno che ha baciato, non scopato, con una che ci prova con tutti.
Boh..altro che mondo alla rovescia


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Premesso che senza sesso non si muore, come giustamente tu gai scritto, è però altrettanto vero che la mancanza di sesso fa morire molti matrimoni. Capisco che tu possa avere una visione più razionale da questo punto di vista e nessuno può metterla in discussione proprio perché ti appartiene. Ma per la maggior parte delle persone il sesso è proprio un bisogno fisico; la mancanza del quale lascia posto alla frustrazione e tutto ciò mette in crisi il rapporto d rende decisamente più deboli di fronte alle avances o alle attenzioni di terzi.  Non si risolve sempre tutto a parole Brunetta.  A volte ci vogliono i fatti.
> 
> Buscopann


Il bisogno fisico è cosa diversa dal bisogno psicologico ed è la frustrazione di questo che crea problemi. Capisco che non tutti siano in grado di parlarne. Proprio il bene che si prova può rendere reticenti dall'intavolare un confronto su aspetto tanto intimo e che che può rappresentare una frustrazione e un dolore anche per l'altro che pure può apparire nel ruolo del "cattivo" che respinge. 
Nel caso di Melody  mi pare fosse chiaro che non si trattava di rifiuto di lui ma di una problematica di lei e chi ha respinto, in questo caso, è stato lui, non accogliendo il malessere di lei, ma semplicemente tollerando senza far a lei rimostranze che, forse, avrebbero aiutato più lei di lui..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che é un problema della coppia. Ti risulta che il marito non abbia fatto nulla per risolverlo.
> Accidenti entra una che ammette di avere delle colpe, di non aver fatto nulla per risolvere un problema e slla fine lo stronzo é uno che ha baciato, non scopato, con una che ci prova con tutti.
> Boh..altro che mondo alla rovescia


Ho già scritto che lei ha delle responsabilità.
Poi sono passata a un discorso generale.
Tornando al particolare confermo che la soluzione trovata da lui sia stata meschina proprio per aver utilizzato "una che ci prova con tutti". Non so se questa definizione accetteremmo che fosse usata per un'amica, anche se si comportasse in quel modo.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi che esista la mignottaggine genetica è un problema tuo.
> Una ragazzina (così come un ragazzino) ha impulsi sessuali che non è in grado di decodificare e sta a chi ha responsabilità educative di dare una formazione che consenta di comprendere questa confusione e di evitare che possa mettersi in situazioni che segneranno la sua vita futura. *Se hai conosciuto ragazzine che hanno fatto esperienze precoci non significa né che siano usuali, né che siano senza conseguenze negative. Che ne sai delle esperienze pregresse, della situazione famigliare*, dei possibili abusi subiti da chi aveva comportamenti che consideri solo disinvolti?
> *Il bisogno insopprimibile di avere conferme delle proprie capacità seduttive è causa e poi conseguenza del sesso precoce*. Il fatto che questa ragazza voglia sedurre chi lavora con la madre ti sembra irrilevante?
> In ogni caso *un adulto dovrebbe astenersi dall'incoraggiare comportamenti del genere*, figuriamoci usarne.


Molto. In tutti i casi erano mie amiche.
Le famiglie?
Normali. In un caso, pure assai benestanti.
Il secondo neretto è un'ovvietà nella fase adolescenziale. 
Ma fare sesso a 14 anni è precoce?
Sulla base delle mie esperienze dell'epoca, direi di no.
E su base storiche neppure
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_(madre_di_Gesù)
letterarie
http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070505020800AA9CvNK
A 14 anni è mediamente frequente.
Sull'ultimo neretto concordo.
Con le dovute eccezioni...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Giuseppe


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é il sesso il problema.
> È il disinteresse é il non far sentire l'altro desiderato.
> Io credo che quest'uomo ami sua moglie ma che davvero uno dopo le sportellate in faccia cerchi anche un minimo di gratificazione.
> Qui il problema non è la gravidanza.
> ...


QUoto.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già scritto che lei ha delle responsabilità.
> Poi sono passata a un discorso generale.
> Tornando al particolare confermo *che la soluzione trovata da lui sia stata meschina proprio per aver utilizzato "una che ci prova con tutti". *Non so se questa definizione accetteremmo che fosse usata per un'amica, anche se si comportasse in quel modo.


E' la soluzione più facile, con minor coinvolgimento possibile, soprattutto a livello sentimentale: un rapporto usa e getta, impossibile da sostenere nel tempo e con zero probabilità di durata. 
Sarebbe stato peggio, molto peggio se avesse trovato una vera amante.
O andato a puttane.


----------



## MK (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IN GENERALE A volte sembra quasi che una compagna e un compagno siano principalmente fornitori di sesso e che se non soddisfano i bisogni l'uno dell'altro si meritino le peggio cose, come se il sesso in una coppia non fosse comunicazione ed espressione d'amore ma bisogno fisico da soddisfare, in virtù di un contratto stipulato.
> *Tra l'altro è un'idea malsana perché si viene traditi anche quando il sesso c'è..*


Ed è meravigliosamente meraviglioso. Sì succede.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Molto. In tutti i casi erano mie amiche.
> Le famiglie?
> Normali. In un caso, pure assai benestanti.
> Il secondo neretto è un'ovvietà nella fase adolescenziale.
> ...


Allora le tue amiche erano mignotte nate? Io non ne ho mai conosciute.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' la soluzione più facile, con minor coinvolgimento possibile, soprattutto a livello sentimentale: un rapporto usa e getta, impossibile da sostenere nel tempo e con zero probabilità di durata.
> Sarebbe stato peggio, molto peggio se avesse trovato una vera amante.
> O andato a puttane.


Qualunque cosa si faccia, purtroppo, si può trovare qualcuno che ha fatto di peggio. Lo diceva anche Jeffrey Dahmer, il cannibale di Milwaukee.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora le tue amiche erano mignotte nate? Io non ne ho mai conosciute.


Io sì.
Non siamo tutti uguali, Brunetta.
Se fossimo tutti uguali, la storia personale e l'educazione conterebbero per la gran parte.
Invece è il dna (che programma gli ormoni) che costituisce la base su cui si sovrappone tutto il resto.
Poi l'etica cerca di dare un equilibrio, non sempre riuscendoci.
Poi, dire mignotta è un epiteto che non mi piace riferito a una donna o ragazza a cui piace fare sesso, avere parecchi rapporti promiscui o sedurre uomini. Ognuno è libero o meno di dare sfogo come meglio crede alle proprie pulsioni.
L'importante è non ingannare altre persone facendo credere di essere diversi da quello che si è.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa si faccia, purtroppo, si può trovare qualcuno che ha fatto di peggio. Lo diceva anche Jeffrey Dahmer, il cannibale di Milwaukee.



Sicuramente, ma occorre anche cercare i tutti i casi di uscire da una situazione nel migliori dei modi.
Io credo che per questa coppia sia possibile: ci sono dei problemi per entrambi e li hanno riconosciuti.
Non esiste coppia che non li abbia: metterli in piazza è già un buon risultato. La cosa più brutta è nasconderli.
Cerco di essere ottimista: esiste sempre un peggio in ogni situazione, ma anche un meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Non siamo tutti uguali, Brunetta.
> Se fossimo tutti uguali, la storia personale e l'educazione conterebbero per la gran parte.
> Invece è il dna (che programma gli ormoni) che costituisce la base su cui si sovrappone tutto il resto.
> ...


Ti contraddici.
Ne riparliamo tra 4 anni quando saprai com'è il dna di tua figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma occorre anche cercare i tutti i casi di uscire da una situazione nel migliori dei modi.
> Io credo che per questa coppia sia possibile: ci sono dei problemi per entrambi e li hanno riconosciuti.
> Non esiste coppia che non li abbia: metterli in piazza è già un buon risultato. La cosa più brutta è nasconderli.
> Cerco di essere ottimista: esiste sempre un peggio in ogni situazione, ma anche un meglio.


Per me non si esce da una situazione senza guardare in faccia con chi si ha a che fare.
Io uno che utilizza una che potrebbe essergli figlia va considerato per quello che è e non assolto perché non ha proprio proprio consumato, così come Melody deve riflettere su le sue paure legate al sesso. 
Fingere che la ragazza sia solo una mignotta nata è superficiale e spietato.
Io una cosa del genere non la penserei di nessuna e nessuno.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non si esce da una situazione senza guardare in faccia con chi si ha a che fare.
> Io uno che utilizza una che potrebbe essergli figlia va considerato per quello che è e non assolto perché non ha proprio proprio consumato, così come Melody deve riflettere su le sue paure legate al sesso.
> Fingere che la ragazza sia solo una mignotta nata è superficiale e spietato.
> Io una cosa del genere non la penserei di nessuna e nessuno.


La ragazza non c'entra niente.
Può essere quello che si vuole, mignotta o sfruttata, lasciamola fuori.
Il problema qui riguarda solo loro due e il loro bambino.
Nella vita si possono avere problemi personali e di coppia, ma qui c'è un bambino che ha bisogno che
i suoi genitori rientrino nei loro ranghi. E questo lo si può fare solo comprendendo i problemi che entrambi hanno e cercando di risolverli.
Ovviamente guardandosi entrambi in faccia, senza però demonizzare chi ci sta di fronte prima ancora di aver trovato una soluzione.
Errori se ne fanno. Ma non li deve pagare qualcun altro, in questo caso il piccolino.
Cosa dovrebbero fare, secondo te? Lasciarsi, con un bambino così piccolo senza prima tentare di comprendere il perché sono in questa situazione?
Litigare e rinfacciarsi vicendevolmente quello che è accaduto?
Lei ama lui (non sarebbe qua), lui quasi sicuramente ama lei (altrimenti non avrebbe retto anni di fronte ai problemi): è un punto di partenza non da poco. Poi ci possono o meno non piacere le rispettive figure maschili e femminili, ma non li abbiamo sposati noi.
E nessuno di loro ha commesso reati: stiamo disquisendo di scelte discutibili o esecrabili secondo valutazioni soggettive. Voglio dire che possiamo non condividere le rispettive scelte, ma non sono qui per giudicare qualcuno, piuttosto per aiutare, per quanto sia possibile.
Il resto si supera, se lo si vuole.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici.
> Ne riparliamo tra 4 anni quando saprai com'è il dna di tua figlia.



Lo vedo già adesso.
A 7 anni si capisce già il carattere di una persona.
E' il mio e quello di mia madre al 90%.
Non sarà mai mignotta. 
Ma si beccherà tante di quelle fregature...


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo vedo già adesso.
> A 7 anni si capisce già il carattere di una persona.
> E' il mio e quello di mia madre al 90%.
> Non sarà mai mignotta.
> Ma si beccherà tante di quelle fregature...


definisci il concetto di mignotta,grazie


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> definisci il concetto di mignotta,grazie



Sarebbe interessante spiegato da un uomo ed in particolar modo da Danny, sicuramente non è bigotto.


Pure da altri ovviamente.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante spiegato da un uomo ed in particolar modo da Danny, sicuramente non è bigotto.
> 
> 
> Pure da altri ovviamente.



Per me non esistono "mignotte", è un termine che non ho introdotto io, ma che uso per riallacciarmi a un discorso iniziato da altri.
Ogni persona decide della vita quello che vuole fare.
Una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole.
Idem l'uomo. 
Come pure sposarsi e rimanere fedele tutta la vita a una sola persona.
Non esiste un meglio valido per tutti, esiste una vita che va seguita in base alle proprie inclinazioni.
Bisogna sapersi ascoltare e scegliere. Esistono invece stronze e stronzi
Persone che fingono di essere sinceri, fedeli, innamorati e ingannano chi hanno di fronte.
Apprezzo chi nella vita sceglie di essere quello che è.
Se a una donna piace avere tante storie, è libera di farlo, senza dover essere chiamata zoccola o mignotta.
Che abbia 15 anni, 30 o 50.
Ma se nel farlo pretende davanti a tutti di essere considerata fedele a un marito, pura e casta, santa e virtuosa... mignotta non è l'epiteto giusto nel definirla.
Per me non esistono mignotte.
Esistono persone che amano più di altre fare sesso, sedurre col sesso, divertirsi.
Non è affatto una colpa.
Come pure il contrario.
L'importante è essere se stessi indipendentemente da quel che si può pensare in giro.


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per me non esistono "mignotte", è un termine che non ho introdotto io, ma che uso per riallacciarmi a un discorso iniziato da altri.
> Ogni persona decide della vita quello che vuole fare.
> Una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole.
> Idem l'uomo.
> ...


quindi che c'entra il termine mignotta col post che ti ho quaotato prima


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi che c'entra il termine mignotta col post che ti ho quaotato prima


E' la coda di un carteggio lunghetto.... se vai indietro capisci perché.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi che c'entra il termine mignotta col post che ti ho quaotato prima


Brunetta ha parlato di mignotte.
Ne io ne Danny intendavamo questo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La ragazza non c'entra niente.
> Può essere quello che si vuole, mignotta o sfruttata, lasciamola fuori.
> Il problema qui riguarda solo loro due e il loro bambino.
> Nella vita si possono avere problemi personali e di coppia, ma qui c'è un bambino che ha bisogno che
> ...


Io sono entrata in questa storia riconoscendo tutto ma non mi è andata giù veder sottovalutare tutto perché "tanto quelle è mignotta" come se il comportamento di lui fosse di poca importanza perché avuto con una ragazza che vale poco.
Io non sopporto che si stabilisca che una giovanissima valga poco perché chi ha comportamenti disturbati (e provarci con tutti i colleghi della madre è da disturbata) e ha pregressi pesanti (sesso a 13 anni è un pregresso pesante e un figlio a 14 ancor di più) mi sembra una condanna a priore di chi ha probabilmente vissuto cose tristi.
Come dici, giustamente la questione è un'altra è il rapporto tra due adulti ma i due adulti devono considerare tutti gli aspetti di quel che è successo e non scaricare su una ragazza quello che è più responsabilità di un uomo adulto.
Cosa devono fare lo devono decidere loro, dopo aver capito cosa è successo e chi sono.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brunetta ha parlato di mignotte.
> Ne io ne Danny intendavamo questo


Non so se ho introdotto il termine io. Se l'ho fatto era stato proprio per evidenziare che chi ha avuto esperienze sessuali precoci è molto probabile (per me è certo) che abbia avuto situazioni di abuso, abbandono o addirittura violenza perché stiamo parlando di un'età in cui non si possono fare scelte consapevoli di promiscuità, mentre Danny asseriva che le sue amiche delle medie lo facevano perché erano fatte così.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho introdotto il termine io. Se l'ho fatto era stato proprio per evidenziare che chi ha avuto esperienze sessuali precoci è molto probabile (per me è certo) che abbia avuto situazioni di abuso, abbandono o addirittura violenza perché stiamo parlando di un'età in cui non si possono fare scelte consapevoli di promiscuità, mentre Danny asseriva che le sue amiche delle medie lo facevano perché erano fatte così.


Ma ne Danny ne io abbiamo detto che una 14 enne che fa sesso è mignotta.
Avete iniziato a dire che era disturbata mentra secondo noi esistono ragazze di 14 snni che scelgono e decidono di fare sesso e non sono poche. Ho un figlio adolescente e so perché riferito da lui che nella sua classe é la minoranza quella che non ha fatto sesso.
Questa per altro ne  ha 18 e una figlia quindi non capisco dove sia l'approfittarsenr da parte del marito.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ne Danny ne io abbiamo detto che una 14 enne che fa sesso è mignotta.
> Avete iniziato a dire che era disturbata mentra secondo noi esistono ragazze di 14 snni che scelgono e decidono di fare sesso e non sono poche. Ho un figlio adolescente e so perché riferito da lui che nella sua classe é la minoranza quella che non ha fatto sesso.
> Questa per altro ne  ha 18 e una figlia quindi non capisco dove sia l'approfittarsenr da parte del marito.


Anche la legge tutela le minorenni proprio perché riconosce che non hanno consapevolezza.
Ci sono tante persone adulte che usano il sesso o si fanno usare per motivi diversi, non credo che una ragazza che ha fatto sesso, rimanendo incinta a 13 anni e avendo un figlio a 14 non ne abbia subito le conseguenze, infatti provoca uomini adulti nell'ufficio dove lavora la madre.
Scaricare lui che ha 20 anni di più di ogni responsabilità nei confronti di una ancora minorenne (l'ha specificato Melody che ne aveva 17) perché "già corrotta" (come dice qualche sentenza) o perché certamente consapevole per me è eccessivo e un bel po' maschilista.
Però l'ho spiegato in troppi post.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la legge tutela le minorenni proprio perché riconosce che non hanno consapevolezza.
> Ci sono tante persone adulte che usano il sesso o si fanno usare per motivi diversi, non credo che una ragazza che ha fatto sesso, rimanendo incinta a 13 anni e avendo un figlio a 14 non ne abbia subito le conseguenze, infatti provoca uomini adulti nell'ufficio dove lavora la madre.
> Scaricare lui che ha 20 anni di più di ogni responsabilità nei confronti di una ancora minorenne (l'ha specificato Melody che ne aveva 17) perché "già corrotta" (come dice qualche sentenza) o perché certamente consapevole per me è eccessivo e un bel po' maschilista.
> Però l'ho spiegato in troppi post.


Ma già corrotta da chi?
Boh sarà che sono un po dtufa di tutta sta gente incapace di intendere e di volere.
E non mi sto riferendo ai casi di pedofilia prima di rssere fraintesa


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma già corrotta da chi?
> Boh sarà che sono un po dtufa di tutta sta gente incapace di intendere e di volere.
> E non mi sto riferendo ai casi di pedofilia prima di rssere fraintesa


Una di tredici anni cos'è?
Io so cos'ero a 13 anni, so cos'era mia figlia, tu com'eri a 13 anni?


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

il fatto che molti a 14 anni fanno sesso, non
per forza è indice che lo fanno perché lo vogliono 
e lo scelgono liberamente ... non sottovaluterei
per nulla la "pressione" di gruppo, voler farne parte ... 
ad esempio ... i motivi ... possono essere ben nascosti ... 
a tutti, anche alla 14 enne ...


sienne


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono entrata in questa storia riconoscendo tutto ma non mi è andata giù veder sottovalutare tutto perché "tanto quelle è mignotta" come se il comportamento di lui fosse di poca importanza perché avuto con una ragazza che vale poco.
> Io non sopporto che si stabilisca che *una giovanissima valga poco* *perché chi ha comportamenti disturbati* (e provarci con tutti i colleghi della madre è da disturbata) e ha pregressi pesanti (sesso a 13 anni è un pregresso pesante e un figlio a 14 ancor di più) mi sembra una condanna a priore di chi ha probabilmente vissuto cose tristi.
> Come dici, giustamente la questione è un'altra è il rapporto tra due adulti ma i due adulti devono considerare tutti gli aspetti di quel che è successo e non scaricare su una ragazza quello che è più responsabilità di un uomo adulto.
> Cosa devono fare lo devono decidere loro, dopo aver capito cosa è successo e chi sono.


E' difficile se non impossibile fare una diagnosi basandosi sul racconto riportato da una terza persona, che esprime valutazioni sempre soggettive.
Personalmente mi asterrei da qualsiasi giudizio di merito su questa ragazza: può essere disturbata oppure di carattere naturalmente incline alla promiscuità (come nei soggetti che ho voluto, apposta, per contrasto, raccontarti), ma questo esula dalla discussione e più che altro dalla nostra capacità di comprensione e valutazione della storia. Il mio discorso voleva approdare proprio a questo: non possiamo essere assolutamente certi che questa ragazza sia effettivamente disturbata, è un giudizio basato su un racconto parziale che ci è stato fatto, per cui la terrei fuori nella valutazione, considerandola solo un "terzo", indipendentemente da età, storia personale etc.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile se non impossibile fare una diagnosi basandosi sul racconto riportato da una terza persona, che esprime valutazioni sempre soggettive.
> Personalmente mi asterrei da qualsiasi giudizio di merito su questa ragazza: può essere disturbata oppure di carattere naturalmente incline alla promiscuità (come nei soggetti che ho voluto, apposta, per contrasto, raccontarti), ma questo esula dalla discussione e più che altro dalla nostra capacità di comprensione e valutazione della storia. Il mio discorso voleva approdare proprio a questo: non possiamo essere assolutamente certi che questa ragazza sia effettivamente disturbata, è un giudizio basato su un racconto parziale che ci è stato fatto, per cui la terrei fuori nella valutazione, considerandola solo un "terzo", indipendentemente da età, storia personale etc.


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile se non impossibile fare una diagnosi basandosi sul racconto riportato da una terza persona, che esprime valutazioni sempre soggettive.
> Personalmente mi asterrei da qualsiasi giudizio di merito su questa ragazza: può essere disturbata oppure di carattere naturalmente incline alla promiscuità (come nei soggetti che ho voluto, apposta, per contrasto, raccontarti), ma questo esula dalla discussione e più che altro dalla nostra capacità di comprensione e valutazione della storia. Il mio discorso voleva approdare proprio a questo: non possiamo essere assolutamente certi che questa ragazza sia effettivamente disturbata, è un giudizio basato su un racconto parziale che ci è stato fatto, per cui la terrei fuori nella valutazione, considerandola solo un "terzo", indipendentemente da età, storia personale etc.


Ma abbiate pazienza a 14 anni si è solo e unicamente immaturi leggasi non raggiunta maturità sessuale piena e nemmeno psicologica... Ora un discorso è una adolescente che non è ancora una donna che si rapporta con coetanei un altro e' l'adolescente che si rapporta con uomini adulti e maturi già da un po ', la responsabilità etica maggiore in questo ultimo caso è dell' adulto e non confondete il senso di potere che può sentire una ragazzina nel sedurre un uomo che quello è sostanzialmente un plagio che subisce indotto proprio dalla sua immaturita' e da una Condizione di solitudine leggasi famiglia assente non fisicamente ma come appoggio nella crescita


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho introdotto il termine io. Se l'ho fatto era stato proprio per evidenziare *che chi ha avuto esperienze sessuali precoci è molto probabile (per me è certo)* che abbia avuto situazioni di abuso, abbandono o addirittura violenza perché stiamo parlando di un'età in cui non si possono fare scelte consapevoli di promiscuità, mentre Danny asseriva che le sue amiche delle medie lo facevano perché erano fatte così.


E' una tua valutazione.
Personalmente, come ho espresso, le esperienze sessuali possono iniziare quando la carica ormonale decreta il desiderio di averle.
Le mie prime esperienze sessuali (non complete si intende) le ho avute a 11 anni. 
Il desiderio però è continuato fino a quando non ho potuto averle effettivamente complete, ciò che è mancato è stata la materia prima (a differenza di alcuni miei compagni più fortunati perché più... fighi).
Alcune mie compagne delle medie avevano già avuto rapporti completi a 13 anni, con ragazzi di poco più grandi, andavano in discoteca da sole, e giravano col motorino.
Nessuna di loro ha mai avuto abusi. Tutte persone normali.
Ogni persona ha le esperienze sessuali all'età che ritiene opportuna.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma abbiate pazienza a 14 anni si è solo e unicamente immaturi leggasi non raggiunta maturità sessuale piena e nemmeno psicologica... Ora un discorso è una adolescente che non è ancora una donna che si rapporta con coetanei un altro e' l'adolescente che si rapporta con uomini adulti e maturi già da un po ', la responsabilità etica maggiore in questo ultimo caso è dell' adulto e non confondete il senso di potere che può sentire una ragazzina nel sedurre un uomo che quello è sostanzialmente un plagio che subisce indotto proprio dalla sua immaturita' e da una Condizione di solitudine leggasi famiglia assente non fisicamente ma come appoggio nella crescita



Patrizia Baldi, 17 anni.
Nel luglio del 1975 sposa Claudio Villa, 49 anni, testimone Pippo Baudo.
Nel 1980 nasce il primo figlio.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Patrizia Baldi, 17 anni.
> Nel luglio del 1975 sposa Claudio Villa, 49 anni, testimone Pippo Baudo.
> Nel 1980 nasce il primo figlio.


Quindi questo rende meno responsabile Villa? Non credo lui si era assunto una responsabili morale pesante che poi sia stato in grado di gestirla non lo esonera dal fatto in se


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi questo rende meno responsabile Villa? Non credo lui si era assunto una responsabili morale pesante che poi sia stato in grado di gestirla non lo esonera dal fatto in se


La cosa fece scandalo all'epoca anche perché il matrimonio giunse due anni dopo l'inizio della storia d'amore, quindi lei era giovanissima (15 anni) quando i due si misero insieme.
E fu una vera storia d'amore, che durò fino alla morte di lui, con due figlie nate dal matrimonio.
Questo non per dire che sia giusto o auspicabile che una persona matura frequenti una ragazzina, ma che non è regola dire che in tutti i casi vi sia plagio, o problemi psicologici, o famiglie problematiche...
Sono affermazioni che richiedono valutazioni caso per caso, necessarie e impegnative, non l'applicazione di un dogma.
Si potrebbe citare anche tra le eccezioni famose Oona O' Neill, che diede otto figli a Charlie Chaplin.
E si sposò con lui cinquantaquattrenne mentre lei ne aveva appena 18.
E rimase con lui fino alla morte.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto che molti a 14 anni fanno sesso, non
> per forza è indice che lo fanno perché lo vogliono
> ...


No, no, la pressione c'è, ma è quella ormonale.
Sul facebook di mio nipote, 14 anni, una sua amica ha scritto "sei bello... da stupro!".


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *il fatto che molti a 14 anni fanno sesso, non
> per forza è indice che lo fanno perché lo vogliono
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma abbiate pazienza a 14 anni si è solo e unicamente immaturi leggasi non raggiunta maturità sessuale piena e nemmeno psicologica... *Ora un discorso è una adolescente che non è ancora una donna che si rapporta con coetanei un altro e' l'adolescente che si rapporta con uomini adulti e maturi già da un po ',* la responsabilità etica maggiore in questo ultimo caso è dell' adulto e non confondete il senso di potere che può sentire una ragazzina nel sedurre un uomo che quello è sostanzialmente un plagio che subisce indotto proprio dalla sua immaturita' e da una Condizione di solitudine leggasi famiglia assente non fisicamente ma come appoggio nella crescita


:up: a mio parere i due post che meglio descrivono la situazione...

a 14 anni hai i primi impulsi sessuali, ma non sai cosa vuoi, e non è una scelta voluta... poi oggi i media e la società ci portano a pensare che sia normale, ma non sono poche le persone che non capiscono che stanno facendo, e con gli anni si pentono di esser stati così precoci...

Ora far credere che fare sesso a 14 anni sia cosa normale mi pare esagerato... cioè sesso fine al godimento a qualsiasi età.. visti gli impulsi... ma non possiamo parlare di sesso consapevole... ad ogni modo io sono felice di aver aspettato... e se potessi consigliare ad una persona gli direi di aspettare di più, che non fa mai male... sono felice di avere avuto un primo rapporto consapevole, e non per passare per quella che esce con i grandi, che si deve sentire grande... ecc ecc... 

stiamo così poco tempo bambini... e tanto adulti... c'è tutto il tempo per crescere... ecco il sesso lo catalogo tra quelle cose...


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, la pressione c'è, ma è quella ormonale.
> Sul facebook di mio nipote, 14 anni, una sua amica ha scritto "sei bello... da stupro!".


non sottovaluterei quella di gruppo Danny...

Io ho sentito tantissimi bimbi e bimbe di 13/14 domandare che fare... e perchè non si sentissero pronti al sesso... come se fosse normale esserlo a quell'età...

far passare questo messaggio è sbagliatissimo... 

vuoi che un 13enne o 14enne solo si trovi a leggere queste pagine... secondo me passa un messaggio sbagliato... ma questa è una mia opinione...


e quella ragazzina avrà scritto così anche per imitare le coetanee più grandi... o per sentirsi parte integrante e meglio accettata nel gruppo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa fece scandalo all'epoca anche perché il matrimonio giunse due anni dopo l'inizio della storia d'amore, quindi lei era giovanissima (15 anni) quando i due si misero insieme.
> E fu una vera storia d'amore, che durò fino alla morte di lui, con due figlie nate dal matrimonio.
> Questo non per dire che sia giusto o auspicabile che una persona matura frequenti una ragazzina, ma che non è regola dire che in tutti i casi vi sia plagio, o problemi psicologici, o famiglie problematiche...
> Sono affermazioni che richiedono valutazioni caso per caso, necessarie e impegnative, non l'applicazione di un dogma.
> ...


Ne deduco che se tua figlia a 15 avrà una relazione con un quarantenne la considererai una norma e non ti porrai domande sul suo partner.. Ok ognuno ha le sue idee :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che se tua figlia a 15 avrà una relazione con un quarantenne la considererai una norma e non ti porrai domande sul suo partner.. Ok ognuno ha le sue idee :smile:


[video=youtube;oeJfD52BA1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeJfD52BA1Q[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma abbiate pazienza a 14 anni si è solo e unicamente immaturi leggasi non raggiunta maturità sessuale piena e nemmeno psicologica... Ora un discorso è una adolescente che non è ancora una donna che si rapporta con coetanei un altro e' l'adolescente che si rapporta con uomini adulti e maturi già da un po ', la responsabilità etica maggiore in questo ultimo caso è dell' adulto e non confondete il senso di potere che può sentire una ragazzina nel sedurre un uomo che quello è sostanzialmente un plagio che subisce indotto proprio dalla sua immaturita' e da una Condizione di solitudine leggasi famiglia assente non fisicamente ma come appoggio nella crescita


Ho precusato vhe non parlavo  di 14 enne che fanno sesso con adulti. In quel caso concordo con te


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, la pressione c'è, ma è quella ormonale.
> Sul facebook di mio nipote, 14 anni, una sua amica ha scritto "sei bello... da stupro!".


su facebook ci sono una miriade di adolescenti, che non sanno neppure quel che dicono.


----------



## Tobia (26 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tantissimi bimbi e bimbe di 13/14



Questa è una cosa tipicamente italiana, quella di considerare "bimbi" ragazzi di 13/14 anni. 

Riguardo al risveglio sessuale e alle esperienze più o meno drammatiche che possono portare una persona ad avere certi atteggiamenti "deviati", mi viene in mente una mia cuginetta. Famiglia molto unita, normalissima, eppure lei a 9 anni manifestava già una spiccata curiosità sessuale...e  infatti a 15 anni rimase incinta. Oggi ha una sua famiglia e una vita normalissima, senza troppe paturnie mentali. 

Mi vengono anche in mente tantissime coetanee compagne di scuola, amiche o conoscenti, che a 14/15 anni facevano sesso con 3 o più ragazzi, spesso anche nei bagni dei locali che si frequentava. 

Io stesso iniziai le mie prime sperimentazioni sessuali con una mia fidanzatina, lei 10 e io 11 anni. Almeno per quanto ricordo per la mia generazione, dai 13/14 anni in poi il sesso, penetrazione in alcuni casi e soprattutto masturbazione in altri casi, era una conseguenza del tutto naturale. 
Trovo invece molto più innaturale e sotto certi versi anche più "contorto", il voler prolungare forzatamente l'età puberale ben oltre la fase naturale dello sviluppo.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa tipicamente *italiana*, quella di considerare "bimbi" ragazzi di 13/14 anni.



certo certo.
Vallo a spiegare a quel testardo, il signor Codice Penale.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa tipicamente italiana, q*uella di considerare "bimbi" ragazzi di 13/14 ann*i.
> 
> Riguardo al risveglio sessuale e alle esperienze più o meno drammatiche che possono portare una persona ad avere certi atteggiamenti "deviati", mi viene in mente una mia cuginetta. Famiglia molto unita, normalissima, eppure lei a 9 anni manifestava già una spiccata curiosità sessuale...e  infatti a 15 anni rimase incinta. Oggi ha una sua famiglia e una vita normalissima, senza troppe paturnie mentali.
> 
> ...


era un modo di esprimermi da toscana che sono... per noi anche a 40 anni sono bimbi e bimbe... tipo io dopo esco con la mi bimba... (mica mia figlia di 2 anni, ma la mia amica di 25 anni... )


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> certo certo.
> Vallo a spiegare a quel testardo, il signor Codice Penale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (26 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> certo certo.
> Vallo a spiegare a quel testardo, il signor Codice Penale.



questa non l'ho capita


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita


Tobia come sta la tua fidanzata?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> su facebook ci sono una miriade di adolescenti, che non sanno neppure quel che dicono.



quoto

io sono rimasta sconvolta quando ho letto quello che mio figlio e i suoi amici e le sue amiche si scrivono...

tipo: secondo te ho le labbra da pompinaro? 







che tristezza, mamma mia, mi viene da piangere solo a ripensarci


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita


E' l'età del consenso.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Età_del_consenso
Secondo l'attuale codice penale anche il primo vero fidanzato di mia moglie oggi sarebbe passibile di denuncia secondo l'articolo 609. Lei aveva meno di 14 anni, lui 22.
Ovviamente all'epoca nessuno si mise in testa neppure di pensare una cosa simile, anzi lui andò in vacanza con la famiglia di lei.
Identicamente potrebbe essere passibile di denuncia il ragazzo con cui una mia amica fece una fuitina a 13 anni e 10 mesi. Si sposarono all'epoca appena possibile e oggi lei è madre da tanti anni di 3 bambini.
Idem quel 14enne che fotografò nuda una mia compagna delle medie di meno di 14 anni e ci fece vede la foto in classe. Me lo ricordo ancora. All'epoca a noi la cosa non destò scandalo, ma invidia, perché questo dimostrava che lui, il classico ripetente fascinoso, aveva già fatto. Io non ne beccavo una e andavo di seghe da quando avevo 11 anni. Ma potrei rischiare anch'io, avendo fotografato a mia volta mia moglie quando era minorenne... 
Come dire: ogni persona ha un suo livello di maturità che nell'adolescenza è molto variabile.
La legge dà gli strumenti per proteggere le persone più deboli, poi le persone adulte devono avere la capacità di avvalersene con la necessaria flessibilità. Senza fare dell'età un dogma uguale per tutti, ma valutando caso per caso.
Personalmente non andrei mai con una ragazzina, come fece Claudio Villa, ma non mi sento di giudicarlo in alcun modo, tenendo poi conto della relazione che ne conseguì.
Va poi pensato che questo discorso è relativo.
L'età dell'ingresso in società in alcuni paesi latini è 15. Si organizzano le feste delle quinze, a cui partecipai anni fa.
A Cuba sorridevano di noi in viaggio di nozze a 30 anni circa. Loro si sposavano "teen ager".
Noi per loro eravamo vecchi.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Per chi fosse più curioso, è interessante vedere come varia l'età del consenso in altre culture.
Da Wikipedia
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Età_del_consenso_in_Asia




* Iran*
In Iran qualsiasi forma di sessualità al di fuori dal matrimonio, indipendentemente dall'età di chi la compia, è illegale. L'età minima per contrarre matrimonio è 18 anni per i maschi e 16 per le femmine[SUP][17][/SUP]; i modi per aggirare tali norme includono anche i cosiddetti "matrimoni temporanei" detti Mut'a[SUP][18][/SUP].



* Afghanistan*
Qualsia attività sessuale al di fuori del matrimonio in Afghanistan risulta essere illegale; l'età minima per poter contrarre matrimonio è 18 anni per gli uomini e 16 per le donne[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP].



* Libano*
In Libano l'età del consenso è fissata a 18 anni, sia per i maschi che per le femmine; se i partner sono sposati tra loro questa scende a 15[SUP][44][/SUP].La sodomia è punibile con la reclusione fino ad un anno, mentre l'omosessualità è totalmente illegale[SUP][45][/SUP].



* Qatar*
Qualsiasi tipo di attività sessuale al di fuori del matrimonio è illegale; non vi è invece alcun limite di età per il matrimonio, ma vi dev'essere il consenso dei genitori[SUP][48][/SUP].



* Bahrein*
In Bahrein l'età del consenso è a 21 anni[SUP][39][/SUP].

D'altronde anche nel modernissimo Egitto le mogli vengono scelte dai genitori.
(però mia figlia si è fidanzata con un bambino egiziano alle elementari... uhm... che faccio...?)


----------



## Tobia (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tobia come sta la tua fidanzata?



*Sta e stiamo alla grande!* 

...anche perché lei non mi ha tradito col capo ufficio affascinante a cui non ha saputo resistere: lei andava a migliaia di chilometro di distanza a cercare quello che le mancava da anni in casa. 
Non mi ha lasciato perché ci tiene tantissimo a me, nonostante tutto, ma tenendoci allo stesso tempo tantissimo anche a se stessa, alla fine ha optato per cercare altrove (molto molto lontano) quello che le facevo mancare. 


p.s. tuo marito invece, come sta?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> io sono rimasta sconvolta quando ho letto quello che mio figlio e i suoi amici e le sue amiche si scrivono...
> 
> ...


Ma dai... lo si diceva anche tra noi... solo che mentre lo si diceva non c'erano genitori a ficcanasare, come capita adesso con Facebook...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> *Sta e stiamo alla grande!*
> 
> ...anche perché lei non mi ha tradito col capo ufficio affascinante a cui non ha saputo resistere: lei andava a migliaia di chilometro di distanza a cercare quello che le mancava da anni in casa.
> Non mi ha lasciato perché ci tiene tantissimo a me, nonostante tutto, ma tenendoci allo stesso tempo tantissimo anche a se stessa, alla fine ha optato per cercare altrove (molto molto lontano) quello che le facevo mancare.
> ...


insomma, dai, meglio rispetto all'anno scorso, ma sono cose lunghe...

ma non ho capito la cosa del capo ufficio, non mi ricordavo che ci fosse di mezzo anche un capo ufficio affascinante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma dai... lo si diceva anche tra noi... solo che mentre lo si diceva non c'erano genitori a ficcanasare, come capita adesso con Facebook...



davvero? io non ricordo di averlo mai detto...


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> io sono rimasta sconvolta quando ho letto quello che mio figlio e i suoi amici e le sue amiche si scrivono...
> 
> ...


Io ho ancora i miei diari delle scuole medie e superiori.
In quello dei miei 12 anni c'erano scritte tali porcate che credo non riuscirei a ridire oggi come oggi...
Erano pieni zeppi di cose a sfondo sessuale decisamente spinte. Sogni, dettagli, cose che avrei fatto con tizio, caio e sempronio...le amiche rilanciavano altrettanto...

Il mio primo bacio è stato a quasi 17 anni e mezzo...la mia prima volta a 19 compiuti da un po'...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho ancora i miei diari delle scuole medie e superiori.
> In quello dei miei 12 anni c'erano scritte tali porcate che credo non riuscirei a ridire oggi come oggi...
> Erano pieni zeppi di cose a sfondo sessuale decisamente spinte. Sogni, dettagli, cose che avrei fatto con tizio, caio e sempronio...le amiche rilanciavano altrettanto...
> 
> Il mio primo bacio è stato a quasi 17 anni e mezzo...la mia prima volta a 19 compiuti da un po'...


boh, io tutto il contrario

a 12 anni ero proprio una bambinella... ero ingenua e sognavo il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco

poi a 16 ho incontrato un pezzo di merda che mi ha fatto capire che il mondo è una merda


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> boh, io tutto il contrario
> 
> a 12 anni ero proprio una bambinella... ero ingenua e sognavo il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco
> 
> poi a 16 ho incontrato un pezzo di merda che mi ha fatto capire che il mondo è una merda


Io andavo dalle suore, era normale che tutti i nostri diari e gli zaini fossero pieni di schifezze...:rotfl:
In seconda media due classi (una era la mia) sono state pesantemente redarguite perchè giravano giornalini porno...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho ancora i miei diari delle scuole medie e superiori.
> In quello dei miei 12 anni c'erano scritte tali porcate che credo non riuscirei a ridire oggi come oggi...
> Erano pieni zeppi di cose a sfondo sessuale decisamente spinte. Sogni, dettagli, cose che avrei fatto con tizio, caio e sempronio...le amiche rilanciavano altrettanto...
> 
> Il mio primo bacio è stato a quasi 17 anni e mezzo...la mia prima volta a 19 compiuti da un po'...


Ecco appunto...
Poi te le ritrovi scritte nei fora da 50enni...
e ti dici...ma in che mondo viviamo...


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> Poi te le ritrovi scritte nei fora da 50enni...
> e ti dici...ma in che mondo viviamo...


Non ho mica capito!!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile se non impossibile fare una diagnosi basandosi sul racconto riportato da una terza persona, che esprime valutazioni sempre soggettive.
> Personalmente mi asterrei da qualsiasi giudizio di merito su questa ragazza: può essere disturbata oppure di carattere naturalmente incline alla promiscuità (come nei soggetti che ho voluto, apposta, per contrasto, raccontarti), ma questo esula dalla discussione e più che altro dalla nostra capacità di comprensione e valutazione della storia. Il mio discorso voleva approdare proprio a questo: non possiamo essere assolutamente certi che questa ragazza sia effettivamente disturbata, è un giudizio basato su un racconto parziale che ci è stato fatto, per cui la terrei fuori nella valutazione, considerandola solo un "terzo", indipendentemente da età, storia personale etc.


Però fino a poche pagine fa per considerarla un mignottina, un essere irrilevante l'abbiamo considerata per poter dare un valore relativo al tradimento di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Patrizia Baldi, 17 anni.
> Nel luglio del 1975 sposa Claudio Villa, 49 anni, testimone Pippo Baudo.
> Nel 1980 nasce il primo figlio.


Bell'esempio! Lui era stato padrino di battesimo di lei bambina, figlia dei suo manager, e l'ha vista crescere :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:.
Certamente dopo due figli non ammetterà neanche sotto tortura che non sia stato un rapporto squilibrato.
Del resto ci sono abusate dal padre che difendono il genitore abusate.
Usciamo da questo terreno. E' meglio, molto meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però fino a poche pagine fa per considerarla un mignottina, un essere irrilevante l'abbiamo considerata per poter dare un valore relativo al tradimento di lui.


No veramente tu davi tutte le colpe a lui difendendo lei.
Noi non le abbiamo dato della mignotta, termine che non uso.
Semplicemente é una donna giovane che decide consapevolmente con chi vuole andare a letto.
Lui in un momento difficile, SBAGLIANDO, ha pensato di cogliere un'occasione. In un momento che si protraeva da anni io mi sento di dargli un minimo di giustificazione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' una tua valutazione.
> Personalmente, come ho espresso, le esperienze sessuali possono iniziare quando la carica ormonale decreta il desiderio di averle.
> Le mie prime esperienze sessuali (non complete si intende) le ho avute a 11 anni.
> Il desiderio però è continuato fino a quando non ho potuto averle effettivamente complete, ciò che è mancato è stata la materia prima (a differenza di alcuni miei compagni più fortunati perché più... fighi).
> ...


Hai una visione per me distorta. Seguendo questo tuo discorso gli undicenni potrebbero fare sesso consapevole e senza conseguenze.
Sono allibita che pur avendo a che fare con una figlia tu non ti renda conto che son cose diverse quelle che si pensano quando si vivono le fasi della vita e quella che dovrebbe essere la giusta valutazione fatta da adulti che hanno la maturità per valutare la complessità delle esperienze e delle loro conseguenze sulla psiche.
Oppure si può essere confusi a 45 anni mentre si è consapevoli a 12!!!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No veramente tu davi tutte le colpe a lui difendendo lei.
> Noi non le abbiamo dato della mignotta, termine che non uso.
> Semplicemente é una donna giovane che decide consapevolmente con chi vuole andare a letto.
> Lui in un momento difficile, SBAGLIANDO, ha pensato di cogliere un'occasione. In un momento che si protraeva da anni io mi sento di dargli un minimo di giustificazione.


:up:


----------



## Tobia (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> insomma, dai, meglio rispetto all'anno scorso, ma sono cose lunghe...
> 
> ma non ho capito la cosa del capo ufficio, non mi ricordavo che ci fosse di mezzo anche un capo ufficio affascinante



hehehehe.... assolutamente meglio, alla grande...nonostante le tue previsioni. 

Fino a prova contraria e nonostante tutto, evidentemente ci possono essere tradimenti in grado di stravolgere e ribaltare in positivo le condizioni di una vita di coppia alla deriva. Nel mio caso è andata così.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una visione per me distorta. Seguendo questo tuo discorso gli undicenni potrebbero fare sesso consapevole e senza conseguenze.
> Sono allibita che pur avendo a che fare con una figlia tu non ti renda conto che son cose diverse quelle che si pensano quando si vivono le fasi della vita e quella che dovrebbe essere la giusta valutazione fatta da adulti che hanno la maturità per valutare la complessità delle esperienze e delle loro conseguenze sulla psiche.
> Oppure si può essere confusi a 45 anni mentre si è consapevoli *a 12*!!!


l'età per il valido consenso è fissata a 14 anni, che aumenta a 16 in particolari situazioni
(quando l'autore del reato è il genitore, il tutore, una persona a cui il minorenne è affidato ecc.ecc.).
sotto questa età, anche senza violenza o minaccia, la violenza è presunta: significa
che il minore non può prestare un valido consenso al rapporto e questo coincide con una
norma morale o etica, brutta o bella che sia poco importa.

L'unica, l'unica possibilità di un rapporto sessuale tra minorenni è nel 609-quater codice penale
che prevede la NON PUNIBILITA' del minorenne che compie atti sessuali con minore
di anni 13, ma la differenza di età non può essere superiore a 3 anni (quindi : 13-16 oppure 14-17).
E sempre che non ricorra la violenza e minaccia, quindi un rapporto libero e senza costrizioni.

ecco perchè dicevo che bisogna fare i conti a volte col codice penale...........


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Hai una visione per me distorta. Seguendo questo tuo discorso gli undicenni potrebbero fare sesso consapevole e senza conseguenze*.
> Sono allibita che *pur avendo a che fare con una figlia* tu non ti renda conto che son cose diverse quelle che si pensano quando si vivono le fasi della vita e quella che dovrebbe essere la giusta valutazione fatta da adulti che hanno la maturità per valutare la complessità delle esperienze e delle loro conseguenze sulla psiche.
> Oppure si può essere confusi a 45 anni mentre si è consapevoli a 12!!!


No, no , Brunetta. Non ho detto che possono fare sesso.
Ho detto che lo fanno. Punto.
Ho ricordi e testimonianze in tal senso.
Questo è solo un dato di fatto. Testimoniato anche da ricerche.
http://www.corriere.it/salute/11_ot...io_964cc2ca-f40e-11e0-8382-87e70525ad6b.shtml
Poi possiamo negarcelo, da adulti.
Ma rimane comunque un dato di fatto.
Non valido per tutti, come è ovvio che sia.
Ovvio che a me un undicenne sembri un bambino e una quattordicenne poco più che una bimba.
Ma ho precisi ricordi di quell'età: io a 14 anni vedevo quelle di 16 già adulte.
E più piccolo ancora consideravo grandi quelle di 14.
E in terza media a scuola ci fu il primo corso di educazione sessuale.

PS Io ho fatto sesso la prima volta a 20. Sono un tardone. Per anni mi sono vergognato di tale cosa. Perché tutti i miei coetanei lo avevano fatto e le ragazze, anche più piccole di me, non erano più vergini... 
E una cosa del genere al liceo era motivo di prese in giro spietate. O di compatimento femminile.

Sulla figlia... compito nostro sarà istruirla all'uso consapevole del proprio corpo, il che include anche evitare rapporti a rischio, gravidanze indesiderate.... ma non mi aspetto certo che venga a dire a me quando avrà intenzione di fare l'amore per la prima volta con un uomo! Quello sarà una sua precisa scelta. Il compito dei genitori è educare, non reprimere.
Che viva la sua sessualità con gioia e spontaneità, come NON ho fatto io, che ha undici anni avevo ben altri problemi.
Uno per tutte il suicidio di mio nonno a cui assistetti. Quello fu un trauma da cui mi ci vollero anni per uscirne fuori.
O la droga che si era beccata il mio amico d'infanzia, che ne morì per overdose a 20!


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> l'età per il valido consenso è fissata a 14 anni, che aumenta a 16 in particolari situazioni
> (quando l'autore del reato è il genitore, il tutore, una persona a cui il minorenne è affidato ecc.ecc.).
> sotto questa età, anche senza violenza o minaccia, la violenza è presunta: significa
> che il minore non può prestare un valido consenso al rapporto e questo coincide con una
> ...



Esatto, ma la punibilità vi è in caso di denuncia.
Non è automatico. Se un 17enne fa sesso con una 13enne, vi devono essere degli adulti che denuncino la cosa.


----------



## Tobia (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Idem quel 14enne che fotografò nuda una mia compagna delle medie di meno di 14 anni e ci fece vede la foto in classe. Me lo ricordo ancora. All'epoca a noi la cosa non destò scandalo, ma invidia, perché questo dimostrava che lui, il classico ripetente fascinoso, aveva già fatto. Io non ne beccavo una e andavo di seghe da quando avevo 11 anni. Ma potrei rischiare anch'io, avendo fotografato a mia volta mia moglie quando era minorenne...


Mi è venuto in mente un compagno di classe 14/15 anni che oltre ad essersi scopato parecchie ragazze dell scuola, di tutte le classi, si scopò anche la prof di inglese. Non ricordo bene, ma poteva avere tra i 25/30 anni. Oltre a questa, sono certo di un'altra prof scopata dallo stesso, non ricordo se fosse supplente o fosse di un'altra scuola. Comunque era per dire che a quell'età, come ha scritto danny, nessuno di noi pensava nemmeno lontanamente al fattore dell'illegalità di quei rapporti sessuali tra un 14/15 enne e due 25/30 enni. Al limite c'era solo invidia mista ad ammirazione.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

E detto platealmente... tutto questo bacchettonismo sul fare sesso in età adolescenziale...
io ho avuto un adolescenza di merda pur senza fare sesso.
Magari l'avessi fatto...
I miei divorziati quando avevo 4 anni... ma cazzo! Almeno fossero andati d'accordo...
No, dovevano litigare anche dopo... mia madre che mi colpevolizzava quando uscivo il sabato con mio padre, tutto il rancore che mi buttavano addosso... mio nonno con cui vivevo con l'esaurimento nervoso... si suicidò mentre io dormivo in sala... me la ricordo ancora quella mattina... avevo 11 anni...
Io andavo già a scuola da solo... mi son beccato un giorno un ragazzino delle medie col coltello... mi fa "Tirati giù i pantaloni fammi vedere il cazzo": io sono scappato.
Un mio compagno delle medie venne a rubarmi in casa. Lo trovò mia nonna col suo portafogli in mano.
Era una periferia milanese degradata: da me c'erano più spacciatori che gente normale.
Uscivi di casa con i pusher (allora non si chiamavano neppure così) fuori dalla porta...
Ricordo che alcuni genitori mafiosi picchiarono un mio vicino in cortile perché aveva rimproverato un suo figlio, che aveva tirato un pallone contro la finestra. Ricordo sempre la polizia, auto e case bruciate, morti per overdose, gente a rota che ti svegliava alle due di notte. Il mio vicino di sotto marocchino fu evirato dalla moglie e buttato sulle scale. Una vecchietta uccise a coltellate il suo convivente marocchino. Case popolari. C'era di tutto. Ogni giorno ce n'era una. Io andavo al liceo e mi prendevano in giro, dicevano che venivo dal bronx, erano quasi tutti mediamente ricchi, avevano la moto, io una bici scassata. Ero sfigato. 
Mi ci sono voluti anni per uscirne fuori, per ritrovare una mia sicurezza.
Ma anche un relativo cinismo di fronte alle cose.
Per un cazzo di tradimento dei miei mi son trovato un'infanzia e adolescenza di merda.
Questa è la storia.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E detto platealmente... tutto questo bacchettonismo sul fare sesso in età adolescenziale...
> io ho avuto un adolescenza di merda pur senza fare sesso.
> Magari l'avessi fatto...
> I miei divorziati quando avevo 4 anni... ma cazzo! Almeno fossero andati d'accordo...
> ...


vedi se ci conoscevamo prima potevi pure sposare me per esempio. che sono fedele...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente un compagno di classe 14/15 anni che oltre ad essersi scopato parecchie ragazze dell scuola, di tutte le classi, si scopò anche la prof di inglese. Non ricordo bene, ma poteva avere tra i 25/30 anni. Oltre a questa, sono certo di un'altra prof scopata dallo stesso, non ricordo se fosse supplente o fosse di un'altra scuola. Comunque era per dire che a quell'età, come ha scritto danny, nessuno di noi pensava nemmeno lontanamente al fattore dell'illegalità di quei rapporti sessuali tra un 14/15 enne e due 25/30 enni. Al limite c'era solo invidia mista ad ammirazione.


Non vi rendete nemmeno conto (spero) che prendete per buona la valutazione delle situazione che avevate a un'età in cui vi è una distorsione della realtà proprio per l'età che si vive e la mancanza di consapevolezza che non è una questione culturale perché è proprio il cervello a non essere totalmente sviluppato e a non permettere un giudizio maturo e che la cultura permette ciò che è considerato interessante e utile dalle classi dominanti, infischiandosene delle reali condizioni fisiche e psichiche. La cultura dominante influenzava voi ragazzini, come influenza i ragazzini attuali portando a pensare che si debba fare sesso, di essere sfigati se non lo si fa, di invidiare chi già fa sesso come segno di raggiungimento dell'età adulta. Purtroppo questa cultura condiziona anche gli adulti.
E questo è in stridente contrasto con ciò che ogni giorni chi scrive qui proclama dichiarandosi confuso o di aver  scambiato sesso per amore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

*insomma...*

... essere pronti fisicamente al sesso non significa avere consapevolezza di quello che significa.
Questo SE intendiamo dare un valore all'atto sessuale che non sia il mero raggiungimento del piacere.
Tutti gli adolescenti sani hanno forti pulsioni sessuali.
Ma non solo: la masturbazione, spesso, comincia nella prima infanzia, quando non si sa ancora che esista, il sesso.
Si sa solo che sollecitare certe zone provoca piacere, esattamente come mangiare la nutella.
Quindi: dato che l'atto sessuale non è un'abbuffata di nutella o perlomeno non dovrebbe esserlo... un minimo di consapevolezza bisognerebbe averlo.
a 12 anni è fuori luogo
a 14 dubito che vi sia consapevolezza, ma che due ragazzini di quell'età si possano innamorare ed arrivare a farlo, magari pure in modo disastroso... capita spesso. E' per questo che hanno inventato i genitori: gli adolescenti, di loro, non aspettano.
a 16 una ragazza è, per la mia esperienza consapevole.
Io avevo 16 anni, lui... quasi 30.
Andò molto meglio a me che alla gran parte delle mie amiche, come prima volta.
E ricordo lui sempre con tanto affetto perchè è stato sempre riguardosissimo e correttissimo e... innamorato, probabilmente.
Ma sono stata fortunata... o forse no visto che le persone si scelgono.
Ma se un trentenne oggi girasse attorno a mia figlia lo cioncherei.
Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E detto platealmente... tutto questo bacchettonismo sul fare sesso in età adolescenziale...
> io ho avuto un adolescenza di merda pur senza fare sesso.
> Magari l'avessi fatto...
> I miei divorziati quando avevo 4 anni... ma cazzo! Almeno fossero andati d'accordo...
> ...


Appunto.
Tutto troppo per un ragazzino.
Troppo anche sesso disinvolto.
I ragazzini sono ragazzini e da cosa deve uscire ognuno lo sa solo l'interessato e chi ha subito cose, di qualsiasi genere, e ci mette anni per uscirne non gira col cartello appeso al collo.
Un dubbio che anche fare pompini nel cesso a 11 anni possa segnare dovrebbe sfiorarti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... essere pronti fisicamente al sesso non significa avere consapevolezza di quello che significa.
> Questo SE intendiamo dare un valore all'atto sessuale che non sia il mero raggiungimento del piacere.
> Tutti gli adolescenti sani hanno forti pulsioni sessuali.
> Ma non solo: la masturbazione, spesso, comincia nella prima infanzia, quando non si sa ancora che esista, il sesso.
> ...


:up:Se avessi bisogno, ti darei una mano.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi rendete nemmeno conto (spero) che prendete per buona la valutazione delle situazione che avevate a un'età in cui vi è una distorsione della realtà proprio per l'età che si vive e la mancanza di consapevolezza che non è una questione culturale perché è proprio il cervello a non essere totalmente sviluppato e a non permettere un giudizio maturo e che la cultura permette ciò che è considerato interessante e utile dalle classi dominanti, infischiandosene delle reali condizioni fisiche e psichiche. La cultura dominante influenzava voi ragazzini, come influenza i ragazzini attuali portando a pensare che si debba fare sesso, di essere sfigati se non lo si fa, di invidiare chi già fa sesso come segno di raggiungimento dell'età adulta. Purtroppo questa cultura condiziona anche gli adulti.
> E questo è in stridente contrasto con ciò che ogni giorni chi scrive qui proclama dichiarandosi confuso o di aver  scambiato sesso per amore.


Brunetta... l'amore è un processo di maturazione proprio dell'individuo adulto.
Nell'adolescenza di parla di cotte... che sono la sublimazione del desiderio.
Gli adolescenti sono un mondo "diverso" dagli adulti e vanno compresi con i parametri che loro adottano, non valutati (e giudicati) con i parametri degli adulti.
La comprensione è necessaria se si vuole evitare quel distacco tipico dell'adolescenza che lascia i ragazzi "soli" davanti ai loro problemi, con un mondo adulto che giudica senza capire.
Vallo a dire tu a un 14enne che è sbagliato desiderare di fare sesso.
Le mie amiche uscivano di casa vestite come volevano i genitori, poi la mini e gli abiti sexy li mettevano fuori casa. I genitori non sapevano niente.
Neppure se si facevano.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Tutto troppo per un ragazzino.
> Troppo anche sesso disinvolto.
> I ragazzini sono ragazzini e da cosa deve uscire ognuno lo sa solo l'interessato e chi ha subito cose, di qualsiasi genere, e ci mette anni per uscirne non gira col cartello appeso al collo.
> *Un dubbio che anche fare pompini nel cesso a 11 anni possa segnare* dovrebbe sfiorarti.


La ragazza che li fece è una donna decisamente insospettabile. Sposata con un dentista.
Madre. Era già ben messa economicamente all'epoca.
Sua madre era l'amica (non so quanto) di un famosissimo fumettista ora defunto. 
Vivevano in centro a Milano.
Loro mica lo sapevano dei pompini.
E neppure di quello che avrebbero fatto dopo. I genitori non sanno niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta... l'amore è un processo di maturazione proprio dell'individuo adulto.
> Nell'adolescenza di parla di cotte... che sono la sublimazione del desiderio.
> Gli adolescenti sono un mondo "diverso" dagli adulti e vanno compresi con i parametri che loro adottano, non valutati (e giudicati) con i parametri degli adulti.
> La comprensione è necessaria se si vuole evitare quel distacco tipico dell'adolescenza che lascia i ragazzi "soli" davanti ai loro problemi, con un mondo adulto che giudica senza capire.
> ...


Danny, un adolescente ha desiderio di fare tante cose.
Se lasci fare all'adolescente quello ti vende casa per girare il mondo.
E la sua vita è molto più importante della casa.
La prigionia è controproducente, ma pure il lassismo.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny, un adolescente ha desiderio di fare tante cose.
> *Se lasci fare all'adolescente* quello ti vende casa per girare il mondo.
> E la sua vita è molto più importante della casa.
> La prigionia è controproducente, ma pure il lassismo.


Non è che lasci fare... l'adolescente fa, e se glielo proibisce trova il modo per farlo lo stesso.
Ma sai quante palle si raccontano... lo avrai fatto anche tu, lo fanno tutti a quell'età...
Noi genitori prepariamo il giovane alla vita, ma è lui che la vive. 
Non si può mica tenere in casa legato il ragazzo o spiarlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che lasci fare... l'adolescente fa, e se glielo proibisce trova il modo per farlo lo stesso.
> Ma sai quante palle si raccontano... lo avrai fatto anche tu, lo fanno tutti a quell'età...
> Noi genitori prepariamo il giovane alla vita, ma è lui che la vive.
> Non si può mica tenere in casa legato il ragazzo o spiarlo...


quindi a 14 anni li lasciamo da soli.
Non importa a che ora tornano a casa.
Non importa con chi stanno.
Non importa cosa fanno. Tanto non possiamo impedire.
Comodo.
Un po' come hanno fatto con me.
Solo che io dovevo avere un nume tutelare attaccato con la colla e sono sopravvissuta.
Altri no o perlomeno si sono bruciati un bel po'.
Sarà per questo che io, guarda un po', non sono d'accordo.
In medio stat virtus.
Non li puoi legare ma non puoi nemmeno permettere che si rovinino la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi rendete nemmeno conto (spero) che prendete per buona la valutazione delle situazione che avevate a un'età in cui vi è una distorsione della realtà proprio per l'età che si vive e la mancanza di consapevolezza che non è una questione culturale perché è proprio il cervello a non essere totalmente sviluppato e a non permettere un giudizio maturo e che la cultura permette ciò che è considerato interessante e utile dalle classi dominanti, infischiandosene delle reali condizioni fisiche e psichiche. La cultura dominante influenzava voi ragazzini, come influenza i ragazzini attuali portando a pensare che si debba fare sesso, di essere sfigati se non lo si fa, di invidiare chi già fa sesso come segno di raggiungimento dell'età adulta. Purtroppo questa cultura condiziona anche gli adulti.
> E questo è in stridente contrasto con ciò che ogni giorni chi scrive qui proclama dichiarandosi confuso o di aver  scambiato sesso per amore.


A mia discolpa ho lo stesso atteggiamento anxhe con gli adulti che si dichiarano confusi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi a 14 anni li lasciamo da soli.
> Non importa a che ora tornano a casa.
> Non importa con chi stanno.
> Non importa cosa fanno. Tanto non possiamo impedire.
> ...


Su questo sono totalmente d'acvordp con te.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

mah, io non mentivo ... non ho mai raccontato storie ... o bugie vere ... 
Certo, quando mi dimenticavo qualcosa o ne combinavo una delle mie,
qualche scusa me la inventavo ... lo sapevano e mi lasciavano dirle ... 

Ma se mi chiedevano, soprattutto mia madre, io raccontavo ... 
Solo due cose che mi erano capitate avevo omesso per anni di raccontarle ... 

A tavola si parlava liberamente di tante cose ... poi, certo ... 
due genitori molto impegnati. Ma senza fiducia, la cosa sarebbe finita male ... 

Non bisogna generalizzare ... come in tutto, 
è una domanda del tipo di rapporto ... 
e non credo proprio di essere un caso isolato ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, io non mentivo ... non ho mai raccontato storie ... o bugie vere ...
> Certo, quando mi dimenticavo qualcosa o ne combinavo una delle mie,
> ...


somos dos


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> semos dos


a me manco chiedevano, io dicevo che dormivo fuori da amici. Mica mai detto bugie.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me manco chiedevano, io dicevo che dormivo fuori da amici. Mica mai detto bugie.


nemmeno io ho mai detto bugie. ma solo per la paura di essere beccata, mia madre non ci andava giu leggera.
piuttosto non facevo le cose...
quando i miei amici andavano a ballare a 14/15 anni la sera e la notte e dicevano che dormivano fuori io piuttosto non andavo. se morivo dalla voglia di andare almeno lo chiedevo. e la maggior parte delle volte il chiedere invece che fare e basta mi ha fruttato tantissimi si, forse troppi. ma mi e' sempre stata data fiducia al 100% che ho gestito bene fino ai 17 anni, poi sono degenerata male.....quando ho potuto fare da sola.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> somos dos



Ciao

las mas bonitas ... :amici:


d'accordo, ci sono anche altri ... :mrgreen:



sienne


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi a 14 anni li lasciamo da soli.
> Non importa a che ora tornano a casa.
> Non importa con chi stanno.
> Non importa cosa fanno. Tanto non possiamo impedire.
> ...



No, no: noi decidiamo sugli orari e interveniamo sugli amici, la casa ha degli obblighi e degli orari da rispettare.
Ma non possiamo pensare di gestire tutta la loro vita controllandoli.
Sarebbe un fallimento.
Dobbiamo dare loro gli strumenti per farlo da soli.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nemmeno io ho mai detto bugie. ma solo per la paura di essere beccata, mia madre non ci andava giu leggera.
> piuttosto non facevo le cose...
> *quando i miei amici andavano a ballare a 14/15 anni la sera e la notte e dicevano che dormivano fuori* io piuttosto non andavo. se morivo dalla voglia di andare almeno lo chiedevo. e la maggior parte delle volte il chiedere invece che fare e basta mi ha fruttato tantissimi si, forse troppi. ma mi e' sempre stata data fiducia al 100% che ho gestito bene fino ai 17 anni, poi sono degenerata male.....quando ho potuto fare da sola.


Appunto...


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

ammetto, ho avuto molte libertà, ma anche molte responsabilità. 

Il dormire fuori? Loro telefonavano alla famiglia, per presentarsi e / o ringraziare per accogliermi 
e mi toccava portare ai genitori dell'amichetta una piccola cosa che preparava mia madre. 
Con mia figlia faccio la stessa cosa ... cioè, mi presento e ringrazio ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2014)

La voglia, la curiosità, il desiderio di sperimentare il sesso arrivano più o meno presto.
Chi a 14, chi a 12. Chi ancora prima, chi ancora dopo.
Arriva quando il corpo diventa -fisicamente- maturo per il sesso, quando non sempre la testa è "matura" per il sesso. Ma cosa intendiamo per "maturi"?

Allora, diversi scenari.

Sesso tra adolescenti. Di certo, la loro maturità non è quella di un adulto. Ma è ovvio, è normale, è giusto, ogni età ha la sua maturità, e non per questo, necessariamente, una cosa va vissuta esclusivamente quando si abbia la testa di un adulto.
Le prime esperienze di ragazzino/a non avranno lo stesso significato, nella testa di chi lo compie, che fatte a 18-20-30 anni.
Fin qui, niente di male.
Spererei che la prima volta di Fra fosse indimenticabile, fatta con qualcuno di cui si sente innamorata etc etc, ma alla fine, pure se fosse fatto più che altro per curiosità e voglia, poco male... 
Quello che terrorizza me come madre, è l'idea di tutte le terribili conseguenze che sesso poco responsabile può comportare.
Che Fra lo faccia quando non si sente pronta, perchè spinta da qualcuno e non perchè lo desidera. Che non usi precauzioni. Che ne venga ferita.
Cosa che in realtà può succedere ad ogni età eh... ma più facilmente quanto più un adolescente non ha la sensazione del pericolo e delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni.

Sesso di un ragazzino/a con uno molto più grande.
Ohi, no, non concordo in nessun caso.
Sì, ci sono casi in cui "è andata bene", tipo quello che ha raccontato Sbriciolata, ma no, non c'è equilibrio, no. I rischi per il benessere del minore aumentano rispetto al caso precedente.

E quando è lo stesso ragazzino/a che cerca con tutte le sue forze di sedurre l'adulto -perchè sì, succede eccome- anche quando è la ragazzina/o che cerca situazioni di sesso promiscuo, in cui vuole sperimentare di tutto in giovanissima età... l'adulto dovrebbe tirarsi indietro.

Pompini nel bagno li faccia a un coetaneo. 

Non è detto che le conseguenze psicologiche di sesso promiscuo in giovane età siano disastrose. Il carattere del ragazzo/a entra molto in questo. Anche un periodo passato a volersi sentire grandi facendo esperienze sessuali più per spuntare un elenco che per un desiderio vero, a mio parere rappresenta sì uno "squilibrio", ma uno come gli infiniti che si hanno in adolescenza. Da cui, a seconda, si può uscire molto bene o molto male. E da cui certo vorrei poter proteggere Fra.

Se mi accorgessi che capita a Fra...  certo le parlerei, e cercherei di capire cosa c'è sotto. Non credo che lo ascriverei semplicemente agli ormoni.
Se a 14 anni scopro che è andata a letto col fidanzatino, alzerei gli occhi al cielo sperando per tutti i santi che tutto vada bene...
Se scopro che alla stessa età cerca di portarsi i professori e i miei colleghi in bagno, bè, no, cercherei di impedirlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ammetto, ho avuto molte libertà, ma anche molte responsabilità.
> 
> ...


pure io. Io ho anche tutti o quasi i numeri dei cellulari degli amici e dei genitori. Come i loro genitori hanno i numeri dei miei figli e il mio. Mi pare normale,io quando porto i loro figli in giro sono responsabile e loro pure.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L
> 
> Se a 14 anni scopro che è andata a letto col fidanzatino, alzerei gli occhi al cielo sperando per tutti i santi che tutto vada bene...
> Se* scopro che alla stessa età cerca di portarsi i professori e i miei colleghi in bagno, *bè, no, cercherei di impedirlo.


Direi.
Rimane insoluto solo il "come fare".
Diciamo sempre che proibire al traditore di tradire ottiene in molti casi l'effetto di celare meglio il tradimento.
Pensiamo a un adolescente che non riconosce neppure il legame matrimoniale che c'è in una coppia, ma vuole addirittura  recidere quello parentale per diventare adulto...
Come fare per impedirglielo?


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Io ho anche tutti o quasi i numeri dei cellulari degli amici e dei genitori. Come i loro genitori hanno i numeri dei miei figli e il mio. Mi pare normale,io quando porto i loro figli in giro sono responsabile e loro pure.



Ciao 

sei una bella mamma ... 


È quello che possiamo fare, essere responsabili e presenti ... 
Ascoltare, spiegare e capire le marachelle ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sesso a 14 anni.
Vidi nel contaneir della carta raccolta dalla parrocchia
un sacchetto sospetto.

Conteneva ben 5 esemplari di LE ORE.

Non fui più io con quella merce segretissima.
GUai se lo avessero saputo le ragazzine...guai...

Come mi avrebbero giudicato i miei insegnanti e le mie compagne?

E se torno indietro nel tempo.
A sette anni si bernava dottrina.
E lei veniva con noi.

E le davamo dieci lire e lei ci mostrava la patatina imberbe.

Ah sesso di quegli anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... essere pronti fisicamente al sesso non significa avere consapevolezza di quello che significa.
> Questo SE intendiamo dare un valore all'atto sessuale che non sia il mero raggiungimento del piacere.
> Tutti gli adolescenti sani hanno forti pulsioni sessuali.
> Ma non solo: la masturbazione, spesso, comincia nella prima infanzia, quando non si sa ancora che esista, il sesso.
> ...


Quototi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La ragazza che li fece è una donna decisamente insospettabile. Sposata con un dentista.
> Madre. Era già ben messa economicamente all'epoca.
> Sua madre era l'amica (non so quanto) di un famosissimo fumettista ora defunto.
> Vivevano in centro a Milano.
> ...


Figurati cosa sai tu di cosa succede dentro a un adolescente, non sei il loro psicanalista.
Leggi cosa dicono qui degli adulti.
La chiudo qui.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati cosa sai tu di cosa succede dentro a un adolescente, non sei il loro psicanalista.
> Leggi cosa dicono qui degli adulti.
> La chiudo qui.


Meglio! Povero Danny altrimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Direi.
> Rimane insoluto solo il "come fare".
> Diciamo sempre che proibire al traditore di tradire ottiene in molti casi l'effetto di celare meglio il tradimento.
> Pensiamo a un adolescente che non riconosce neppure il legame matrimoniale che c'è in una coppia, ma vuole addirittura  recidere quello parentale per diventare adulto...
> Come fare per impedirglielo?


Si trasmette l'idea di avere un grande valore.
Chi vale non sperimenta nel cesso.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si trasmette l'idea di avere un grande valore.
> Chi vale non sperimenta nel cesso.


Questo è vero. Ed è quello che faccio con mia figlia.
Poi ci sono i compagni di classe che ti dicono che sei una/o sfigato.
Mia moglie la prendevano in giro chiamandola suora.
A me chiamandomi culo. 
I coetanei sono spietati: tu sei un adolescente che cerca di capire cosa è e cosa sarà.
Se sei forte sopravvivi. Se non lo sei ti adatti alle dinamiche di gruppo, nei casi più disperati ti suicidi.
Un mio amico a 18 anni si è buttato sotto a un treno. Altri miei compagni d'infanzia si sono dati alla droga.
Altri miei compagni di classe sono diventati filofobici.
Conosco persone che alla mia età non hanno MAI avuto una donna.
Neppure baciata. 
Per alcuni ruoli che ho ricoperto sono entrato in contatto con organizzazioni per il tempo libero dei ragazzi.
Ho parlato con chi si occupa dei loro problemi. Qualcosa ne so, senza essere uno psicologo, per esperienze riportate da chi quel lavoro lo fa ogni giorno. Puoi come genitore pensare di trasmettere tutti i valori che vuoi, ma entri in competizione con un mondo che non riesci a controllare. Il sesso dai ragazzini viene appreso da siti come Youporn. La comunicazione è diventata virtuale, il tempo passato da molti adolescenti in rete è superiore a quello trascorso con persone reali. Tu mi dici... ma i genitori dove sono?
Lavorano.
Escono di casa alle 7 di mattina e tornano alle 20.
Entrambi. O uno solo, trattandosi di famiglie divorziate, cosa che accade sempre più spesso. Oggi.
Da noi si era finanziata una specie di doposcuola per questi ragazzi, per occupar loro il tempo e dargli la presenza di un adulto nelle ore di vuoto pomeridiane, aiutandoli a parlare dei loro problemi.
Perché quello che manca loro è la figura di un adulto che li ascolti. Loro interagiscono praticamente solo tra coetanei e con i media.
Poi tutto questo è venuto a mancare quando sono finiti i finanziamenti comunali.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati cosa sai tu di cosa succede dentro a un adolescente, non sei il loro psicanalista.
> Leggi cosa dicono qui degli adulti.
> *La chiudo qui.*



Sai il perché di tutto questo discorso?
Questo thread si era concluso positivamente a un certo punto.
Chi l'ha aperto aveva capito la questione ripromettendosi di cercare di risolvere i problemi.
Poteva finire lì.
Due persone in una coppia possono sbagliare, commettere errori, avere dei problemi, ma riconoscendoli si fa già un gran passo per migliorarsi e forse risolverli.
Ma questa non è una coppia.
E' una famiglia con un bambino. 
E un bambino ha il diritto di avere due genitori, soprattutto se ha un anno appena.
E i genitori devono fare tutto il possibile perché ciò avvenga.
Anche saper capire, perdonare l'altro quando sbaglia, ma soprattutto impegnarsi per essere una coppia il più possibile unita anche di fronte ai rispettivi problemi. 
Mettere la pulce nell'orecchio a una persona con dei problemi personali (e palesemente insicura) che il marito non è una persona degna (ma anche il contrario), è rischiare di far franare una coppia e di far ritrovare un bambino senza la presenza di una figura parentale.
Io sono figlio di separati, avevo 4 anni quando è successo, ma se a 46 anni sono qui ancora che mi struggo all'idea di non avere mai avuto una famiglia, qualche problema quando i genitori si separano c'è per i figli. E loro se lo portano dentro tutta la vita. Puoi ragionare dicendo che certi padri è meglio non averli.
Non è vero: questo è un giudizio da moglie, non è quello di un figlio.
E i padri, anche da separati, ci sono sempre. Solo che son separati, vedono i figli una volta la settimana, sopportano il rancore delle madri (quello che ho fatto io), e i figli sono il serbatoio in cui confluiscono le ansie, e quando poi nasce un fratello con un altro padre, vengono messi da parte. Perché è quello che è accaduto a me: lo si fa inconsciamente, perché sai che il nuovo partner tiene di più a suo figlio che a quello di un altro. 
Questo è il problema.
Di quella ragazza presumibilmente disturbata (ma è un'ipotesi nostra, una diagnosi richiede ben altro che un racconto di tre parole su un forum) qui non si sarebbe neppure dovuto parlare.
Ma avremmo dovuto concentrarci su una famiglia e sul bambino che hanno scelto di avere.
Saranno due genitori fantastici se sapranno risolvere i loro rispettivi problemi.
Ma lo possono e devono fare uniti, confidando nella speranza di riuscire a farlo insieme.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio le responsabilità di Melody nella sua relazione.
> *Quello che trovo tremendo di lui è il rapporto con questa ragazza*.
> Capisco che l'atteggiamento da facocera la renda anche una figura antipatica ma è sempre una ragazza molto giovane che ha provocato più uomini dell'ufficio della madre e che è rimasta incinta a 13 anni. Queste cose il marito le sapeva. Ha cercato di non trovarsi incastrato ma non si è preoccupato se poteva far del male a una ragazza già provata.
> *Questo mi farebbe scadere subito quest'uomo*. Non certo il fatto che abbia subito il fascino di un'altra in un periodo difficile per la coppia.


Questo è il post tuo di cui parlo.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

melody ha detto:


> wow... stampo le frasi tue e di Danny e me le leggo tutte le mattine!!!! hai ragione... in tutto e per tutto... domani mattina vado al consultorio a prendere appuntamento dalla psicologa. Poi se vi va vi tengo aggiornati cosi se per caso ho momenti no posso confidarmi... se non sono troppo stressante!!!!



E questo era l'ultimo di Melody, scritto prima.
Io vi ho letto molta propositività. La palla passava alla psicologa.
Era ed è lei che poteva e doveva in un contesto diverso occuparsi della questione.
Questo spiega tutto il mio affanno per dirottare l'argomento su altri temi e uscirne fuori.
Mi dispiace poi che si siano toccate altre corde che hanno innescato alcune polemiche.
Ma se questa storia è vero - e la ritengo credibile - vorrei che finisse nel miglior modo possibile.
Soprattutto per il bambino.
Indipendentemente da quello che ognuno di noi può pensare, in base alle proprie esperienze, dei soggetti adulti coinvolti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E questo era l'ultimo di Melody, scritto prima.
> Io vi ho letto molta propositività. La palla passava alla psicologa.
> Era ed è lei che poteva e doveva in un contesto diverso occuparsi della questione.
> Questo spiega tutto il mio affanno per dirottare l'argomento su altri temi e uscirne fuori.
> ...


Melody ha scelto di cercare di ricomporre tutto in base ai suoi valori, ai suoi desideri e ha deciso di chiedere aiuto e vedranno insieme se funziona.
Qui siamo andati avanti a parlare di altro. Non trovo la cosa in contrasto con la sua decisione.
Di quale pulce nell'orecchio parli?
Ognuno sceglie in base al proprio modo di vedere e a lei importava solo il rapporto tra loro due.
Se scrivesse una che il marito l'ha tradita con una complice di una rapina dovremmo fingere che la rapina sia un fatto irrilevante perché quel che conta è il rapporto tra i due?
Per me no. 
Non conta solo il tradimento ma il tipo di tradimento. Se tanti l'hanno trovato poco grave perché non consumato significa che il come conta. Per me conta tantissimo con chi e quale tipo di rispetto è stato dimostrato nei confronti dell'amante, per altri no. Non è obbligatorio trovarsi tutti d'accordo. Qualcuno d'accordo con me forse c'era.


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no: noi decidiamo sugli orari e interveniamo sugli amici, la casa ha degli obblighi e degli orari da rispettare.
> Ma non possiamo pensare di gestire tutta la loro vita controllandoli.
> Sarebbe un fallimento.
> Dobbiamo dare loro gli strumenti per farlo da soli.


A 14 anni? Non controlli? Non sai chi frequenta? Escono la sera da soli? Fanno sesso e chissenefrega con chi come dove e quando?


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si trasmette l'idea di avere un grande valore.
> Chi vale non sperimenta nel cesso.


:up:


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> A 14 anni? Non controlli? Non sai chi frequenta? Escono la sera da soli? Fanno sesso e chissenefrega con chi come dove e quando?



La mia ne ha 7. Quando avrà 14 anni spero di essere un genitore (una persona in grado di educare e figura autorevole di riferimento), ancora, non la Stasi.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Melody ha scelto di cercare di ricomporre tutto in base ai suoi valori, ai suoi desideri e ha deciso di chiedere aiuto e vedranno insieme se funziona.
> Qui siamo andati avanti a parlare di altro. Non trovo la cosa in contrasto con la sua decisione.
> Di quale pulce nell'orecchio parli?
> Ognuno sceglie in base al proprio modo di vedere e a lei importava solo il rapporto tra loro due.
> ...



Non ho detto che io non ero d'accordo con quello che dicevi.
Ho spiegato che sono valutazioni soggettive, le tue come le mie. Non siamo in presenza di un reato, come nel caso di una rapina.
Qui vi sono valutazioni etiche che differiscono da persona a persona. Ho infatti citato Charlie Chaplin che a 54 anni sposò Oona O'Neill, 18 anni. Che fu madre di 8 figli e restò con lui sino alla sua morte.
Qual è la differenza tra Oona e questa ragazzina?
Perché non definire allora Oona disturbata? E Romina Power, che faceva film erotici a 14 anni? Quale valutazione diamo dei genitori? E di Albano che la prese giovanissima? Romina Power può definirsi una ragazza disturbata per il suo passato? Non credo. Questi esempi sono solo per far comprendere che un conto sono le nostre scelte , un altro l'oggettività di alcuni comportamenti, che invece possono essere molto variabili non solo per la varietà dei soggetti interessati, ma anche per l'area geografica, il periodo storico, il contesto. Cosa dire per esempio dei matrimoni tra i rom, che coinvolgono sposi giovanissimi? E dei matrimoni combinati degli egiziani? E della madre di Gesù, che lo partorì a 14 anni? Una mia amica molto cattolica quando eravamo ragazzi criticava noi che avevamo rapporti prematrimoniali. Lei perse la verginità a 29 anni, col matrimonio del suo unico fidanzato (che aveva da 10 anni). Ma la sua era una scelta. Esattamente come la nostra di avere rapporti prematrimoniali.
Io non andrei mai con una diciottenne, mi sentirei anche ridicolo. Ma è una scelta basata sui miei valori.
Come probabilmente non andrei ora neppure con una coetanea.
Ho scritto probabilmente perché non vi sono negazioni etiche me lo impediscano, vi è invece l'amore e il rispetto per mia moglie. Che al contrario lei non ha avuto per me quando le è capitata l'occasione. E questo spiega anche perché ho scritto ora: nulla, dei nostri comportamenti, rimane immutabile nel tempo. Si può peccare come si può essere virtuosi, ma non è detto che questo sia per tutta la vita. Sicuramente, quando si sbaglia, è auspicabile avere un'altra opportunità.
Non era mia intenzione comunque creare polemica.


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

non sono d'accordo con Danny.
comunque si può citare anche il caso di Paul Gauguin, che nel soggiorno in Polinesia ne fece di cotte e di
crude con le ragazze locali, fino a sposarne una (credo di 14 o 15 anni). I quadri che ha dipinto nel corso
di quei viaggi sono a contenuto sottilmente erotico, se li si guarda con un certo occhio; inoltre i suoi eccessi
gli causarono la sifilide, fino a condurlo a morte.
Altro esempio se non ricordo male è quello di Indro Montanelli, che combattè in Africa nell'esercito fascista
e in Eritrea (o in Etiopia?) credo che ebbe una intensa relazione con una africana di 14 anni.
Il problema vero è che si confonde età biologica, il famoso sviluppo (molte ragazzine hanno il
menarca a 12 anni) con lo sviluppo intellettivo. La coscienza morale, il senso etico, che è poi il
risultato di una serie di norme morali che vanno ad essere inglobate in una legge, non vede certo
di buon occhio il sesso tra una minore di 14 anni e un adulto. Che poi ci siano dei casi concreti in 
cui questo avviene, come Gauguin e Montanelli, non sposta il problema, a quella età e soprattutto
in presenza di notevolissimi scarti di età il minore non è in grado di fare una scelta importante come
quella in campo sessuale.
Lo vedreste un minore di 14 anni da un notaio che stipula una compravendita immobiliare? Situazione
comica ! 
Oppure un ragazzino che guida un auto....molti lo hanno fatto, fregando la macchina del papà, ma
sono andati a sbattere contro un muro, ecco perchè la legge richiede i 18 anni (16 negli USA) per la
patente, un limite va posto.

PS scusa Danny...ma i matrimoni ROM, frutto di costrizione di bambini, con matrimoni combinati dal capo clan
davvero li lascerei stare....per carità...le famose "spose bambine" di cui parla De Andrè in una canzone.
Non parliamo poi degli Egizi e cerchiamo esempi di epoca moderna....a Sparta e forse anche ad Atene
la pedofilia era un fatto normale, e il giovinetto veniva addestrato alla guerra da un precettore, che lo
instradava anche in campo sessuale, nel senso che l'omosessualità era anche lì un fatto normale, migliaia
di anni fa.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> *non sono d'accordo con Danny.*
> comunque si può citare anche il caso di Paul Gauguin, che nel soggiorno in Polinesia ne fece di cotte e di
> crude con le ragazze locali, fino a sposarne una (credo di 14 o 15 anni). I quadri che ha dipinto nel corso
> di quei viaggi sono a contenuto sottilmente erotico, se li si guarda con un certo occhio; inoltre i suoi eccessi
> ...


E io invece sono d'accordo con te.
Stiamo girando sempre attorno allo stesso discorso.
Noi, nella nostra epoca, con le nostre esperienze, la nostra maturità diamo questa valutazione che troviamo corretta e che pure io condivido (ho mai detto di pensarla diversamente?).
Un egiziano... ci ho parlato... ci siamo confrontati... ne dà un'altra...
Parla con i rom... siamo noi gli strani... l'omosessualità è un reato in alcuni paesi, in altri addirittura è consentito matrimonio e adozione... Senza andare troppo lontano, anche da noi un tempo ci si sposava intorno ai 20 max e a 30 si era zitelle (per le donne)... e non era inusuale avere figli a 15 anni... e farne magari 8/9 e più durante tutta la vita fertile.. ai tempi dei nostri nonni andava così... oggi si celebra il matrimonio intorno ai 40... si pretende di essere giovani a quell'età in cui i nostri nonni erano già nonni... e prossimi a essere bisnonni.
Vi è una pesante relatività dell'etica per cui dare un giudizio universale è difficile. E' sempre condizionato.
Posso dire quello che penso io, che coincide con quello che dici tu, Gian.
Posso dirti che il matrimonio combinato degli Egizi è una cosa che non approvo... ma come posso giudicare chi la pensa diversamente da me? Posso dire anch'io che un 40 enne che va con una 18enne mi sembra una forzatura, ma posso giudicare Montanelli, Chaplin e altri?
Pure Henri Charriere nel suo libro racconta che quando finì in una tribù durante una sua fuga ebbe una relazione amorosa con una ragazzina. Assecondata tranquillamente da tutti i membri della tribù, per i quali era normale questo. Normale anche perché la speranza di vita in certe condizioni veleggia sui 45 anni e non di più. E la maturità coincide con la maturità sessuale.
Da noi si pretende di lavorare fino a 70 anni. Neppure più la vecchiaia ci viene riconosciuta...
E anche questo segue valutazioni che relativizzano l'età in base ai tempi.
A volte, come in questo caso, con un certo opportunismo economico.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

In sintesi: non sto dicendo che approvo il comportamento di chi persona matura va con donne poco più che ragazzine.
Il mio giudizio è identico al tuo e a quello di Brunetta. Di base
Dico che non voglio giudicare persone che hanno comportamenti - legali s'intende - diversi da me.
Così come non giudico chi tradisce serialmente, chi non crede nella fedeltà, chi non crede nel matrimonio etc etc
Valuto negativamente solo chi inganna, chi fa male con consapevolezza e intenzione perché fare male ad altri è generalmente riconosciuto negativo in tutte le società. (non sempre, però, purtroppo)
Poi ovviamente posso prendere le mie distanze e frequentare nella vita persone con cui condivido maggiormente idee e opinioni.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Il mio è un concetto esteso della tolleranza, che è alla base della società moderna. Io ho dei vicini di casa gay che hanno un figlio. Il mio concetto di famiglia è profondamente diverso dal loro, ma non mi sognerei mai di giudicarli su questa base. Sono delle bravissime persone anche se su alcuni valori non coincidiamo. 
Non sopporto chi estremizza, per dire: i ciclisti che fanno battaglie contro i suv.
Io sono un appassionato di bici... ma ho un grosso suv. Quindi?  :mrgreen:
Mia moglie è nudista, ma una sua amica è musulmana e velata. Si può stare insieme anche essendo diversi.
Un giorno mi trovavo a parlare con una signora che spesso fa delle elargizioni per i poveri dell'Africa...
Si parlava di povertà... delle baracche che costeggiano l'autostrada, dove vivono bimbi piccoli in condizioni da paura. A Milano!
"Eh, ma quelli sono rom"
"No, quelli sono poveri."
"No, i rom non sono poveri. Sono la feccia della società. Non vogliono lavorare.
Lei è un'imprenditrice, per cui le chiesi
"Ma tu lo assumeresti uno di quei rom?"
"No, mai. Non mi piacciono".
"E perché?"
"Perché rubano".
"Anche i politici lo fanno..."
"Ma cosa c'entrano i politici... mica li ho sotto casa!"
La signora notoriamente era una che faceva parecchio nero. Quindi evasione fiscale. Che è un po' come rubare.
Questa storia è  estrema, sicuramente, ma l'ho voluto raccontare per evidenziare l'ampia relatività dei giudizi soggettivi.
E a volte la loro pericolosità.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porajmos
Da noi alle elementari a bambini che non hanno mai studiato storia hanno fatto celebrare la giornata della memoria.
Nessun accenno, ovviamente, al Porajmos.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La mia ne ha 7. Quando avrà 14 anni spero di essere un genitore (una persona in grado di educare e figura autorevole di riferimento), ancora, non la Stasi.


come dico sempre a mia figlia, non è in lei che non ho fiducia(...nel senso che sono fiduciosa che sbagli senza esagerare), è degli altri che non mi fido.
E guarda caso,* certi *altri sono bravissimi a non essere argomento di conversazione.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come dico sempre a mia figlia, non è in lei che non ho fiducia(...nel senso che sono fiduciosa che sbagli senza esagerare), è degli altri che non mi fido.
> E guarda caso,* certi *altri sono bravissimi a non essere argomento di conversazione.



Una mia amica da ragazza diceva a sua mamma che usciva la sera con me, perché io piacevo alla genitrice.
Bravo ragazzo onesto etc etc.
Poi in realtà se ne andava in giro con un altro con caratteristiche non propriamente adeguate alla visione parentale.
Della cosa io ero ovviamente all'oscuro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto che io non ero d'accordo con quello che dicevi.
> Ho spiegato che sono valutazioni soggettive, le tue come le mie. Non siamo in presenza di un reato, come nel caso di una rapina.
> Qui vi sono valutazioni etiche che differiscono da persona a persona. Ho infatti citato Charlie Chaplin che a 54 anni sposò Oona O'Neill, 18 anni. Che fu madre di 8 figli e restò con lui sino alla sua morte.
> Qual è la differenza tra Oona e questa ragazzina?
> ...


Guarda che hai fatto esempi sbagliati.
Chaplin ha avuto problemi perché ha avuto storie con ultra minorenni.
Il fatto che la figlia di uno scrittore genio abbia voluto sposare un autore di cinema genio fa intuire qualcosa? Le migliori unioni, più durature sono quelle nevrotiche.
Romina ha raccontato in molte interviste che era stata segnata dal divorzio dei suoi e da sua madre, Linda Christian, donna che aveva uno strano rapporto con le figlie che le ha offerto spinelli a 12 anni , e ha riconosciuto di essersi innamorato di Al Bano e delle sua famiglia perché la tradizione del sud le davano quel calore e sicurezza che le erano mancati. Al Bano e Romina hanno 8 anni di differenza, una cosa normale.
Io ho un'opinione che può essere personale ma è anche vero che chiunque racconti i suoi traumi, tu o io (che non li racconto) li rende noti, chi li tiene per sé fa supporre che non ne abbia subiti ma è una supposizione basata sul nulla e sul silenzio.
Verissimo che le valutazioni cambiano culturalmente ma vale anche per la schiavitù o l'infibulazione, io non capisco il relativismo solo per gli aspetti sessuali.
Poi tutto il liberalismo è sempre per le figlie degli altri e femmine. Se si considera l'orientamento omosessuale come possibile vorrei vedere chi penserebbe frutto di libero consenso che il proprio figlio tredicenne avesse rapporti con un quarantenne.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo con Danny.
> comunque si può citare anche il caso di Paul Gauguin, che nel soggiorno in Polinesia ne fece di cotte e di
> crude con le ragazze locali, fino a sposarne una (credo di 14 o 15 anni). I quadri che ha dipinto nel corso
> di quei viaggi sono a contenuto sottilmente erotico, se li si guarda con un certo occhio; inoltre i suoi eccessi
> ...


:up:


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come dico sempre a mia figlia, non è in lei che non ho fiducia(...nel senso che sono fiduciosa che sbagli senza esagerare), è degli altri che non mi fido.
> E guarda caso,* certi *altri sono bravissimi a non essere argomento di conversazione.


io dico solo questo e chiudo:
queste ragazze di oggi, intendo le adolescenti, sono *preparate*.
sanno un mucchio di cose in più rispetto alle ragazze di una volta.
Non che le ragazze degli anni 70 fossero cretine, anzi erano tutto il contrario,
erano sveglissime, ma c'erano meno "pericoli".

sapete quanto ci mette una ragazzina smanettona a individuare un pedofilo adescatore
su facebook? dieci minuti !!
Sono mediamente preparate quattro volte di più rispetto a una adolescente di ...30-40 anni fa. 
C'è molta più informazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> io dico solo questo e chiudo:
> queste ragazze di oggi, intendo le adolescenti, sono *preparate*.
> sanno un mucchio di cose in più rispetto alle ragazze di una volta.
> Non che le ragazze degli anni 70 fossero cretine, anzi erano tutto il contrario,
> ...


anche i pedofili sono più preparati Gian.
è un po' come la storia dei ladri e delle serrature: si crea la serratura a prova di ladro... ma il ladro è ladro di professione, e il suo lavoro è quello di forzare le serrature, quindi impara a forzare quella nuova.


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche i pedofili sono più preparati Gian.
> è un po' come la storia dei ladri e delle serrature: si crea la serratura a prova di ladro... ma il ladro è ladro di professione, e il suo lavoro è quello di forzare le serrature, quindi impara a forzare quella nuova.



anche la polizia postale è preparata,
e c'è anche una legislazione che è cambiata...qualche annetto di galera anche 
per reati commessi all'Estero. 
dico che una volta tanti anni fa la palpatina disgraziata sul bus la dovevano subire in tante,
SENZA COLPO FERIRE,
oggi scatta il ceffone e a breve giro, una bella denuncia .


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia amica da ragazza diceva a sua mamma che usciva la sera con me, perché io piacevo alla genitrice.
> Bravo ragazzo onesto etc etc.
> Poi in realtà se ne andava in giro con un altro con caratteristiche non propriamente adeguate alla visione parentale.
> Della cosa io ero ovviamente all'oscuro.


eh. E probabilmente le aveva suggerito lui di trovarsi un alibi. Vedi che non bisogna abbassare la guardia? A quell'età, ne basta una di cazzate, per rovinarsi la vita.
E come dicevo sempre a mia figlia quando si impuntava: meglio che debba piangere tu per una serata che io per il resto della vita.
Perchè poi ci arrivano, eh? Quando magari la cazzata la fa l'amica meno seguita... poi ci arrivano, a darti ragione. Bisogna solo tener botta per quei 2-3 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. E probabilmente le aveva suggerito lui di trovarsi un alibi. Vedi che non bisogna abbassare la guardia? A quell'età, ne basta una di cazzate, per rovinarsi la vita.
> E come dicevo sempre a mia figlia quando si impuntava: meglio che debba piangere tu per una serata che io per il resto della vita.
> Perchè poi ci arrivano, eh? Quando magari la cazzata la fa l'amica meno seguita... *poi ci arrivano, a darti ragione*. Bisogna solo tener botta per quei 2-3 anni.


:up:


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> io dico solo questo e chiudo:
> queste ragazze di oggi, intendo le adolescenti, sono *preparate*.
> sanno un mucchio di cose in più rispetto alle ragazze di una volta.
> Non che le ragazze degli anni 70 fossero cretine, anzi erano tutto il contrario,
> ...


Vero. Da testimonianze dirette di pedofilia non si parlava anni fa. Ma accadeva molto di più e nel silenzio di chi la subiva. Oggi sia genitori che ragazzi sono molto più preparati e decisamente meno ingenui.
Da un libro sulla storia e costumi degli italiani di qualche anno fa apprendo che era frequente nei posti di lavoro, dove secondo consuetudini dell'epoca lavoravano anche bambini, l'abuso sessuale su ragazzine (12/13 anni circa), che sempre veniva messo a tacere perché comunque era un marchio d'infamia per chi lo subiva. E avrebbe segnato la sua vita. E come non ricordare la testimonianza cinematografica di "Novecento" di Bertolucci, dove il vecchio padrone chiede alla ragazzina di essere masturbato (e poi si suicida). E lei accetta, sulla base della deferenza all'autorità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


anzi, aggiungo, ringraziano pure, di avergli impedito di fare cazzate. Pensa un po'.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. E probabilmente le aveva suggerito lui di trovarsi un alibi. Vedi che non bisogna abbassare la guardia? A quell'età, ne basta una di cazzate, per rovinarsi la vita.
> E come dicevo sempre a mia figlia quando si impuntava: meglio che debba piangere tu per una serata che io per il resto della vita.
> Perchè poi ci arrivano, eh? Quando magari la cazzata la fa l'amica meno seguita... poi ci arrivano, a darti ragione. Bisogna solo tener botta per quei 2-3 anni.



Quella era una brava ragazza, era una delle tante scuse per uscire un po' di più (e andare al Rolling Stone). Purtroppo ho ricordi più tristi.
Quel mio amico che morì d'overdose... sua nonna, quante volte gli è corsa dietro litigando con gli spacciatori...
Niente da fare. Morì a 20 anni. Era un bel ragazzo, gli ultimi tempi si era conciato. Ma era in fondo un bravo ragazzo...
E' un'età pericolosa. Davvero. 
Tornando a cose più allegre, la prima vacanza con mia moglie 17enne... lei disse ai suoi che andava con tanti amici e me... che non eravamo soli... In realtà furono 4 giorni passati tutti a letto...


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> anche la polizia postale è preparata,
> e c'è anche una legislazione che è cambiata...qualche annetto di galera anche
> per reati commessi all'Estero.
> dico che una volta tanti anni fa la palpatina disgraziata sul bus la dovevano subire in tante,
> ...



La palpatina... fa quasi tenerezza oggi... ricorda Sordi in un celebre film...
Dai racconti di amiche... ed esperienze... in alcuni casi si arriva molto più in là.
Gente che si masturba pubblicamente, ne ho sentite e anche viste.
Capitato in treno. Più assiduamente in spiaggia.  Noi gli si urla dietro, li si scaccia. 
Purtroppo in alcuni casi si tratta davvero di persone malate, con dei grossi problemi. 
Ce n'è uno dalle nostre parti... il classico esibizionista come nei fumetti.
E' matto, ma tutti lo sanno, il classico matto di paese. Lo lasci fare, nessuna si spaventa, non è pericoloso, non lo è mai stato. Quando ci si conosce tutti in un quartiere certe situazioni fanno meno paura perché ne delimiti i rischi.


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La *palpatina... fa quasi tenerezza oggi.*.. ricorda Sordi in un celebre film...
> Dai racconti di amiche... ed esperienze... in alcuni casi si arriva molto più in là.
> Gente che si masturba pubblicamente, ne ho sentite e anche viste.
> Capitato in treno. Più assiduamente in spiaggia.  Noi gli si urla dietro, li si scaccia.
> ...



scusa, secondo me tua figlia è ancora un po' piccina. Creatura, cari genitori
godetevi la bimbetta che ancora è piccola e tenera. 

Tutto questo discorsetto mi piacerebbe farlo con te, diciamo tra 4-5 anni.
Vedrai le cose in modo nettamente diverso, fidati.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> scusa, secondo me tua figlia è ancora un po' piccina. Creatura, cari genitori
> godetevi la bimbetta che ancora è piccola e tenera.
> 
> Tutto questo discorsetto mi piacerebbe farlo con te, diciamo tra 4-5 anni.
> Vedrai le cose in modo nettamente diverso, fidati.



Può darsi...
Anche se in una scuola elementare nei dintorni di Milano è proprio successo questo, è cronaca di questi giorni.
http://www.oggi.it/attualita/cronac...e-a-san-giuliano-milanese-genitori-indignati/
Diverse sono le risposte alle differenti età.
Una persona adulta è in grado di reagire, specie se supportata, di fronte a certi tipi di molestie, un bambino no.


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi...
> Anche se in una scuola elementare nei dintorni di Milano è proprio successo questo, è cronaca di questi giorni.
> http://www.oggi.it/attualita/cronac...e-a-san-giuliano-milanese-genitori-indignati/
> Diverse sono le risposte alle differenti età.
> Una persona adulta è in grado di reagire, specie se supportata, di fronte a certi tipi di molestie, un bambino no.



ci sono pure i bimbetti dell'asilo di Pistoia, lì incastrarono le maestre del Cip e ciop
con le telecamere nascoste....condanna confermata in appello...
vi ho detto che c'è maggiore protezione, se ne sa di più...


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ci sono pure i bimbetti dell'asilo di Pistoia, lì incastrarono le maestre del Cip e ciop
> con le telecamere nascoste....condanna confermata in appello...
> vi ho detto che c'è maggiore protezione, se ne sa di più...



Infatti.
Credo che le condizioni di sicurezza di oggi siano maggiori di quelle che c'erano quando eravamo bimbi noi.
Di molestie... ne so e non poche relative a noi 40/50 enni. 
Ho notato però che malgrado questo le persone sono diventate più diffidenti e insicure.
Hanno più paura.
Forse la consapevolezza aumenta le ansie.
Questo è un pensiero che mi preoccupa per mia figlia.
Essendo già di suo ansiosa, cerco di evitare di trasmetterle ulteriori ansie e paure.
La lascio libera, diciamo, il giusto perché sviluppi una maggior consapevolezza delle proprie capacità.
Ovviamente il necessario e non più.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La mia ne ha 7. Quando avrà 14 anni spero di essere un genitore (una persona in grado di educare e figura autorevole di riferimento), ancora, non la Stasi.


Addirittura la Stasi. Naturale che qualcosa si debba concedere, ma a 14 anni non si è adulti quindi la tutela ci vuole.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> io dico solo questo e chiudo:
> *queste ragazze di oggi, intendo le adolescenti, sono preparate.
> sanno un mucchio di cose in più rispetto alle ragazze di una volta.
> *Non che le ragazze degli anni 70 fossero cretine, anzi erano tutto il contrario,
> ...


Cazzate.


----------



## emme76 (29 Marzo 2014)

Madre e figlia due belle z...
Tu cara stai tranquilla, tuo marito ha avuto una sbandatella ma sono certa che ora è sincero.



melody ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 28 anni io, 39 lui. Sposati da giugno 2012. Nel settembre 2011, eravamo fidanzati, io ho avuto un aborto spontaneo, e questo mi ha portato ad aver paura ad avere rapporti, cercavo sempre di evitare di avere rapporti con il mio, ai tempi,fidanzato. Sposati decidiamo di provare ad avere un figlio, ma con calma, quando arriva, arriva! ma io continuo ad evitare, un po x la paura un po per la stanchezza ecc.. Abbiamo pochi rapporti.. Ma io riesco a rimanere incinta. Da li inizia il nostro declino, o meglio il suo. Io soffro di nausee fortissime,che mi portano ad odiare l'odore di casa mia, ogni volta che sono a casa sto male, in più soffrivo di pressione bassissima, quindi diventa difficile fare tutto,dal portare fuori i nostri 2 cani a fare le grandi pulizie ecc. Lui si trova improvvisamente un grosso peso. E io vista la precedente esperienza dell'aborto decido, ma senza parlarne con lui di non voler avere rapporti. In realtà qualche rapporto comunque l'abbiamo avuto. Ma molto sporadico. Vedevo la sua stanchezza, lo stress, ma era sempre presente,a tutte le visite; ogni volta che avevo bisogno c'era. Non gli ho mai detto grazie. Lo elogiavo con chiunque. Per me questo era il mio ringraziamento. Ma ovviamente lui non si sentiva appagato, capito. Non parlavamo più. Io troppo concentrata sulle mie paure, non gli davo le attenzioni di cui necessitava. Io lavoravo, ma dato che non avevo contratto, ho Ho lavorato fino alla fine del 7 mese poi l'ultimo mese ho lavorato come impiegata nello studio di mio marito, appena aperto con altri 2 soci. Alle loro dipendenze hanno diversi agenti, tra cui una donna che ha una figlia giovane (che avuto un figlio a 14 anni, che vive ancora con i genitori pur essendo fidanzata con il papá del bambino) Questa porta sempre con se la figlia. Alla fine la figlia inizia a mandare messaggi a mio marito, inizialmente chiedendo come stessi io, mio marito sa che quella ragazza non mi va a genio così non mi dice nulla, ma ha bisogno di parlare con qualcuno percio la sente di nascosto da me, solo via sms. Lei inizia a dirgli che si vede grassa ecc.. e cosi gli manda foto dove gli dice "vedi che ho il sedere grosso ecc" foto mezza nuda. da lì comincia la loro storia virtuale. fanno sesso virtuale tutte le sere per circa 10 giorni (e mio marito dorme tutte quelle notti sul divano) poi lei un giorno gli chiede di andarla a prendere finito di fare un tatuaggio (era in orari di lavoro di mio marito) lui va, lei gli chiede di passare dall'ufficio di lui per stare un po insieme lui va. Lì mio marito inizia a dirle che quello che facevano era sbagliato ecc. (in realtà lui glielo diceva gia anche in quei giorni via sms, ma lei si arrabbiava sempre molto) lei non ascolta e cerca per due volte di slacciargli i pantaloni. Lui non ci sta, ma ci sono comunque due baci. In seguito lui vorrebbe troncare ma ha paura perche lei vuole raccontare tutto alla madre e a me. cosi quando lei li dice "ti devo vedere per forza ti devo parlare, è importante", lui prende paura e si vedono un altra volta ma in un luogo affollato, lui la porta in un supermercato, tanto doveva prendere due cose per casa, cosi non succede nulla, Lei poi continua con queste "minacce" e lui continua a darle appunamenti quando sa bene che lei non può, e cos' lei è convinta (detto da lei) che non hanno consumato perche lei non "era mai disponibile". In realtà mia sorella, che nel frattempo mi ha sostituita nell'ufficio di mio marito, mi conferma che ogni volta che mio marito sa che viene lei in ufficio lui letteralmente scappa. poi lei parte per le ferie e io patorisco. Poi lei torna e ricomincia a rompere con sms. Mio marito cerca in tutti i modi di allontarla, per un periodo finge anche di avere il cell in riparazione per non sentirla. sembra esserci riuscito ma io che gia avevo il sospetto trovo dei messaggi. scoperti alle 3 di notte con in braccio una bimba di sole tre settimane, ero in piena crisi post parto, stavo malissimo e questo è stato il mio colpo di grazia. Cosi ho fatto un grave errore, ho sentito lei, ho continuato a indagare sul cell di mio marito, e poco alla volta ho scoperto tutto. sono stata malissimo ma ho deciso di perdonare mio marito. Ma è troppo difficile, sto male, pretendo sempre tanto, tantissimo e non mi basta mai, Lui mi ha detto che non riusciva a chiudere anche perchè troppo curioso di questa, per lui nuova, esperienza, Lui ora è completamente trasparente, premuroso, mi ascolta, parliamo, ho capito i miei errori. Ma continuo a stare male, Vivo da vittima, non riesco a venirne fuori. Ho giornate ok, e poi di nuovo il buio, ci penso sempre, Lui non è un traditore seriale, ha 11 anni in piu di me, ha avuto 2 storie importanti, anche una convivenza in passato, e l'unica volta che ha tradito, aveva 20 anni. insomma, non è un vizio. si sapevo dei porno ecc... ma non mi ha mai dato fatidio. ora ho coninuamente paura di non bastargli, che dato che sono diventata mamma non sono piu oggetto dei suoi desideri ecc.. come posso venirne fuori? aiutatemi vi prego!


----------

